# Naruto Chapter 607 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Oct 17, 2012)

Predict Away!



Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 17, 2012)

Last chapter of the flashback.
Starting Akatsuki, massacre and 'that night'

That should round off the flashback


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2012)

The flashback ends and we will get to see Naruto fight a bit with Madara.  Tobi and Kakashi might talk a bit more.


----------



## NO (Oct 17, 2012)

_Special guest Obito Uchiha acting as Madara!_

*Nagato*: What even are you?
*Madara*: I'm sure you've heard the legend. I'm the same Madara that lost to Hashirama. I'm immortal but I look hideous without this shell. This guy to my right is my friend Zetsu.
*Nagato*: What do you want?
*Madara*: I have heard that you all are very powerful ninja. Join my organization. 
*Konan*: Another crack addict, I'm out. *walks off*
*Madara*: Are you sure you don't want to listen to all of this information? -- I might kill you down the road and you might-
*Yahiko*: Hey man, I'm the only leader around this joint so how about you..-
*Madara*: You can be leader of the organization, I don't care.
*Yahiko*: Oh? Really? O-okay, that's awesome. Uh...what is your goal with this organization?
*Madara*: We are going to take this world of pain, chaos, and hatred, and create a dream world of happiness, fun, and all that other good shi-
*Yahiko*: I'm in.
*Nagato*: How do you plan to go about doing something like that?
*Madara*: It's an extremely sophisticated plan. I'll go over the details with you in a bit.
*Yahiko*: What is the name of this organization? Can we call it Akatsuki?
*Madara*: Sure, why not?
*Yahiko*: What do we do first?
*Madara*: Our first goal we should complete is collecting all the bijuu. Let's talk about this in a place where it isn't raining all damn day.
*Nagato*: So we're going to be crime lords?
*Zetsu*: Pretty much.


----------



## Penance (Oct 17, 2012)

I predict flashback without dialogue, to wrap things up.  Or Tobi adventures for the last 10 years...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 17, 2012)

A chapter illustrating how Obito wins Nagato over to his side and starts Akatsuki.

After this it's on to either the Mist Village or Konoha.


----------



## vered (Oct 17, 2012)

Nagato/Obito interaction.
should be interesting.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 17, 2012)

Finally the shit we care about starts.


----------



## Aman Shahur (Oct 17, 2012)

watch this movie my predict for 607

Shout out for my hater who give me a million strengths like sumo wrestle............my predict has improve a lot thanks for this mean commends.....i have reach a height of no man to predict.........enjoy my esselence...........


----------



## kluang (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah Aman Shahur prediction

my predict, talk no jutsu vs talk no jutsu


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 17, 2012)

I predict more Akatsuki, and a better chapter than 606.


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 17, 2012)

Obito pretends to be Madara in order to prevent Nagato from reviving him. 

Backstab incoming!


----------



## Glutamminajr (Oct 17, 2012)

I think we'll see some Obito/Nagato interaction and by the end of the chapter we'll return to the present with Obito or Madara or someone of the good guys preparing something as cliffhanger...
or maybe we'll have another full flashback chapter...


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 17, 2012)

Back to battle. Bee loses. Naruto rages. Kakashi wins. Madara/Obito prevail.







Aman Shahur said:


> Shout out for my hater who give me a million strengths like sumo wrestle............my predict has improve a lot thanks for this mean commends.....i have reach a height of no man to predict.........enjoy my esselence...........


This post is so quotable it isn't funny.


----------



## Escargon (Oct 17, 2012)

Finally, we might see how the hell Kisame himself got fooled by Obito. 


NOT


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 17, 2012)

Escargon said:


> NOT


Irony, can you do it?


----------



## Rosi (Oct 17, 2012)

The most interesting part starts


----------



## falconzx (Oct 17, 2012)

Naruto suddenly gets chakra overload, half of the world is destroyed


----------



## AoshiKun (Oct 17, 2012)

Flashback end? Hell no.
We still have to see Obito interaction with Yagura and Itachi and also the reason for wanting Sasuke.

IMO the flashback only ends near chapter 610.


----------



## Jad (Oct 17, 2012)

Flash back end. COME ON Flash back end. Do it Kishi, I know you have the power, end it, END IT! EEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNDDDDDDD IT!!!!!!!!!! I need my fight!

Why I believe the Flash Back will end. If we take into consideration that this whole flash back was somehow being conveyed to Kakashi and Gai, than there is no reason for him to divulge information AFTER he became 'Uchiha Madara' or 'Tobi'. The whole point of the story to tell Kakashi was how he became evil. I think it would be more appropriate if the rest of the flash back is AFTER the battle, where maybe after Obito's defeat (let's assume his getting beaten), a Yamanaka goes into his mind and looks at the patches of information of Obito's life while in the Akatsuki.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 17, 2012)

Tobi montage of what he was doing all this time. I rather Kishi not skip it, and I don't want him to give each one a chapter or whatever, I prefer this kind of stuff to be covered in a montage. 

I also predict Zetsu.


----------



## Perverted King (Oct 17, 2012)

We see the early days of Akatsuki and maybe a scene which Kakuzu kills one of his partners.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 17, 2012)

We see the _true_ beginnings of Akatsuki.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 17, 2012)

Flashback continue through 607 and 608, detailing Obito's action through the course of history and explaining pretty much everything that is left to explain about his past. In the end of 608 the flashbacks end and the battle continues.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Oct 17, 2012)

Dat Nagato/Obito history next chapter


----------



## Scud (Oct 17, 2012)

It'll be more flashbacks of Obito, but I'm really hoping we get to hear from Kakashi soon.


----------



## Deadway (Oct 17, 2012)

*Naruto 607 +608 Prediction, making  up for the absence*
*Akatsuki's beginning*

Nagato: Uchiha Madara?
Yahiko: Yeah right, that guy's dead.
Nagato: Yahiko's right, show me your face if you're Madara!
Zetsu:...
Spiral Zetsu starts unwrapping. 
_There stands Obito with Madara's morphed face._
Yahiko: !? That is Madara..
Nagato: How? Actually...I don't care, just why are you here.
Spiral Zetsu: *It worked, I guess since your body is the same as mine, I can transform your physical appearance to that of Madara.*
Obito: Your organization, Akatsuki is it? I want to join it.
Yahiko: Now why would the great Madara want to join some amateur organization like ours?
Obito: Well, I guess you could say, I want to create peace in this world. Isn't that your organizations goal?
Konan: Nagato...
_Nagato walks towards him._
Nagato: Sorry, we're full. 
White Zetsu: Oh come on, you don't have room for two more?
Black Zetsu: Don't talk.
White Zetsu: ...
Obito: Hm. If you say so. Although I will seek out my own members who will join me on my quest. And in due time, you will join me as well Nagato.
Nagato: ...
_Obito and Zetsu leave_
_Next panel is a double sided panel showing healthy Nagato and Skinny Nagato._
_Skinny Nagato is being held by Konan who has Yahiko's body wrapped up in paper._
_As Konan walks in their house, there stands Obito_
Konan: !?
Nagato: just the person...I was...hoping to see...
Konan: How do you know about this place? how did you even get in here?
Obito: I have my tricks. 
Nagato: It's alright Konan...
_Konan puts Nagato on a chair_
Obito: Have you finally realized that peace can only be obtained in my way? Even with your rinnegan, you failed in protecting those you care about.
Nagato: ...
Konan: I don't care if you're Madara, you have no right to say things like that... Nagato protected and saved me!
Obito: ....and sooner or later, you will die, just like everyone here.
Nagato: This plan of yours....what do we need in order to achieve it....
Obito: The 9 bijuu's. With their power, I will create a weapon of ultimate destruction, so powerful no nation will ever dare to strike one another. We will stand as justice in this world and with this weapon, there will be...
_panel showing Nagato's intrigued face_
Obito: Peace.
--------
Kisame: You really are Madara...
_Obito stands in front of Yagura with the Madara morphed face on._
Obito: So what do you say, join my group, and together we can create a world without lies.
_Kisame smiles._
---------
Kakuzu: No thanks. The idea of peace doesn't interest me.
Pain: Did I forget to mention that for our plan to work, we need to hunt down jinchuriki's?
Kakuzu: ! 
Pain: Being a top class bounty hunter, I would assume you know the worth of just one jinchuriki.
Kakuzu: Tread carefully, you might have the eyes of the great sage, but if what you say is untrue, I will hunt you down, and take your heart.
Pain: It's a deal then.
-----------
Sasori: What kind of art?
_Konan makes  a paper image of Sasori_
Sasori: I see, origami. It may be a piece of art, but how long can it last for? Art has to last forever for it to be magnificent. 
Konan: With our plan, all your art will be out there for the world to see, everlasting and never decaying.
Sasori: Lead the way.
-------------
_Kisame, Kakuzu, Zetsu and Sasori stand with other random Akatsuki member._
Pain and Konan walk in.
Pain: We're missing one.
_Out the door comes Orochimaru_
Pain: You will all be placed in teams of two. You will move as two, act as two and live as two.
Pain: You will all be wearing this uniform, as it will represent our group. 
Konan: You will also be given rings, with these rings you will be able to communicate with all the members, including the leader at anytime, anywhere.
Kisame: How interesting, some kind of telepathy ehehe.
Pain: Go now.
---------
Obito: I have a new recruit that needs to be added. He will be a good partner for Kisame.
Pain: His name?
_As Obito says it Uchiha Itachi, scene changes right away to Orochimaru getting his arm cut off._
Itachi: All of your jutsu's are useless before me Orochimaru.
--------------
Pain: Orochimaru has left us, that means a ring is missing a holder, go out and find Sasori a partner.
-----------------
Itachi: If I win, you join Akatsuki.
Deidara: Heh deal.
----------------
_Obito appears in front of Nagato._
Nagato: What brings you here, Madara?
Zetsu just informed me that one of your members, the bounty hunter, continues to kill his teammates...
Nagato: And what do you want me to do about that?
Obito: We cannot afford to lose more members.
Konan: Don't worry, I know just the guy.
--------------
_Hidan in a hot springs with girls around him_
Hidan: Who the hell are these jokers?
Kakuzu: Not happening.
Konan: This is your fault, if you didn't have this anger issue this wouldn't be happening. Besides, he's the only one that can partner with you.
Kakuzu: We'll see.
--------------
_Next panel shows all the death's of Akatsuki members_
Zetsu: Kisame is the last one, and you just sent him to his death.
Obito: It doesn't matter, we're close to our goal.
End panel shows Obito past and present looking at the moon
Obito: I can see peace.
*Chapter end.*

*Naruto 608 Prediction*
*Bad news*

Kakashi: All this time....you where the one who killed the mist ninja....I just..
Obito: Don't you get it Kakashi, me and Madara are trying to create peace. This is the only way it can work.
Kakashi: This isn't real though! If you bring Rin back with genjutsu, she will be nothing more than a memory, a false existence!
Obito: Easy for you to say, considering you never felt anything for her.
Kakashi:...you're wrong...after your death...Rin became more than a friend....
Obito: !?
Kakashi: Do you have any idea...how my life's been knowing that everyone on my team, including sensei were killed? 
Obito: YOU KILLED RIN!
Kakashi: I HAD TO, OR THE  ENEMY WOULD HAVE TAKEN HER BODY AND DONE MUCH WORSE THINGS TO HER!
Obito: !! what?
Kakashi: Those mist shinobi were after her body, to experiment on her kekkei genkai.
Obito: *Rin had a bloodline limit?*
Kakashi: Her kekei genkai was a special recording property in her mind. She was able to record anything.
Obito: !? (Rin: I'm watching you)
_Obito with a mad look_
Obito: *that sounds very familiar*
_Hachibi lands behind Kakashi and Gai_
Gai: Bee-san!
Hachibi: Bee take over..fighting Madara in full beast form is a bad idea..
Bee: Ye I hear ya.
_Bee lands near them._
_Madara lands beside Obito_
Madara: Obito, where is the 9 tails?
Obito: ....
_Scene change to cubeland_
Naruto: There has got to be a way out of here!
Naruto: !
_Naruto notices a door._
_Naruto opens it and steps inside._
Naruto: !? what the...
_The room has sharingan everywhere, with Danzo's body on a desk_
_Scene switch back._
Obito: *I can't go and get Naruto yet, it's far too risky, and I can't use my sharingan while Naruto is in there..*
Obito: I'll bring the 9 tails here after I'm done with these three.
_Black Zetsu appears._
Madara: Oh my, it's been a while.
Black Zetsu: Indeed, and Obito I have news, bad news.
Obito: Sasuke.
Black Zetsu: Yeah, he left the fort and destroyed everything in it.
Obito: Big deal.
Blaxk Zetsu: Everything.
Obito: ! Don't tell me..
Black Zetsu: Yeah, he killed the original white zetsu.
Madara: ...
Black Zetsu: That's not all, he teamed up with Itachi's Edo-Tensei and took out Kabuto.
Obito: *They managed to put down Kabuto?*
Obito: Where is Sasuke now?
Black Zetsu: That, is the bad news.
Obito: Tell me.
Black Zetsu: He's on his way with Suigetsu and juugo and.... Orochimaru.
Obito: !??
Kakashi and Gai: !?
Obito: That bastard, he just won't die. Zetsu, when you have the chance, kill them all.
Madara: Who is this "Sasuke" guy you keep mentioning? 
Black Zetsu: A jr. Madara in my opinion kuku.
Madara: Leave him alive then.
Black Zetsu: Right.
Kakashi: Dammit...Obito, Madara, Sasuke and now Orochimaru....
Gai: Kakashi, we have to end this right here, right now.
Bee: I agree yo, I can even get Samehada lend you some of it's chakra yo!
Kakashi: that won't be necessary...you see...I've already lost vision in my left eye...
Gai: !
_Obito looks at Kakashi and see's a blurry image_
Obito: *You too huh*
Gai: Then I'll have to step this up a notch. I can't keep holding back.
Kakashi: !
Gai: I'm opening the 7th gate, Bee-san you're my backup.
Bee: Right!
Gai: We hold the line here, let's go!
*The Beasts attack! 
Chapter End*


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 17, 2012)

I predict a montage of some things Tobi has done over the years and then things will go back to the fight: Kakashi + Gai vs Tobi


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 17, 2012)

*Chapter 607 Prediction:*  The Nightmare Begins

A Flashback of Obito taking on the Tobi name and then learning of Kushina's pregnancy.


----------



## NW (Oct 17, 2012)

Where's takL with dat WSJ Naruto Chapter 607 preview?!


----------



## calimike (Oct 17, 2012)

Origin of the Akatsuki


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 17, 2012)

Hopefully a wrap up chapter for this flashback.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 17, 2012)

Prediction:42 two flashbacks chapters left; this one and the bloody mist obe.


----------



## Aman Shahur (Oct 17, 2012)

none of youre predict good.........mine is beter.............. 
clicky


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 17, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Where's takL with dat WSJ Naruto Chapter 607 preview?!



Quoted for accuracy


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 18, 2012)

The Obito and Nagato interaction would probably take up a whole chapter or longer. Can't see how he will convince Nagato so fast, then again Naruto did tnj him within a day... I think we are actually going to skip forward and have that interaction left to our imaginations. It's possible that we might see Obito meeting Itachi and other Akatsuki members.


----------



## Escargon (Oct 18, 2012)

Aman Shahur said:


> clicky my predict for 607
> 
> Shout out for my hater who give me a million strengths like sumo wrestle............my predict has improve a lot thanks for this mean commends.....i have reach a height of no man to predict.........enjoy my esselence...........



Rofl i love how people fall for his trolling. I enjoy reading the youtube comments every weak for a laugh.



Rainbow Dash said:


> Irony, can you do it?



No, its sarcasm. I found that picture funny and wanted to quote you (it looks bad if i just steal it imo) but at the same time i removed your text. Its supposed to be Kishimoto and his flashbacks. 
Sorry bout the confusion Dont hurt me


----------



## rajin (Oct 18, 2012)

hey deadway this is the weakest prediction you ever produced. how come yahiko/nagato know about madara uchiha == well this can be justified in random manner

that time when tobi meet the 3 of them they haven't formed akatsuki


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 18, 2012)

Deadway said:


> *Naruto 607 +608 Prediction, making  up for the absence*
> *Akatsuki's beginning*
> 
> Nagato: Uchiha Madara?
> ...



I read this prediction while listening to X-Men First Class OST (during Akatsuki's team up), I hope Kishi goes similar to this (BUT WITH MORE JOKES PLEASE).


----------



## NW (Oct 18, 2012)

Tyrannos said:


> *Chapter 607 Prediction:*  The Nightmare Begins
> 
> A Flashback of Obito taking on the Tobi name and then learning of Kushina's pregnancy.


Lol... Pretty sure he only came up with that alias when he entered Akatsuki being an idiot.


----------



## Jizznificent (Oct 18, 2012)

even though i don't think that it'll happen, i still hope for a small skirmish between team obito and team yahiko.


----------



## Aman Shahur (Oct 18, 2012)

Link removed
my predict beter
read it or eltse..............


----------



## NW (Oct 18, 2012)

Aman Shahur said:


> Link removed
> my predict beter
> read it or eltse..............


I wait every week for your prediction.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 18, 2012)

No Worries said:


> I wait every week for your prediction.



I just ignore his spamming.


----------



## Sagitta (Oct 20, 2012)

Aman Shahur said:


> handjob guy
> my predict beter
> read it or eltse..............



Haha I love it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 20, 2012)

im expecting info about Akatsuki's creation, the Kyuubi attack(cant wait to see what Uchihas were doing), the tablet(since Obito read it), the Uchiha massacre, Obito's deal with itachi, Obito's link to Danzou, Orochimaru and even Obito's interest in Sasuke this chapter, shit has a lot of potential if you ask me xD

though, too much information, if kishi goes this far, im expecting at least 3 more flashback chapters


----------



## Ricky Sen (Oct 20, 2012)

Aman Shahur trolls the fuck out of you guys. It leaves me in tears. How do people come up with this shit? The comments on that video are *intense*. Holy SHIT does he make you guys mad!!

My day has been made. All you have to do is don a fake Indian accent and suddenly grown men and women (mostly men) lose their minds. Hats off to the clusterfuck that is that video's comments.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 21, 2012)

Anyone seen the preview for next chapter as of yet?


----------



## NO (Oct 21, 2012)

In all my years of Naruto, I didn't know they did "previews".

What are they?


----------



## Jad (Oct 21, 2012)

jayjay32 said:


> In all my years of Naruto, I didn't know they did "previews".
> 
> What are they?



I made a thread, takL posted the one-liner preview for the next chapter.



takL said:


> "the step obito took...!  at the end of the path is....?!"


----------



## Rosi (Oct 21, 2012)

Strange preview. Previous ones(last 4 or so) were more obvious
It seems like the last flasback chapter, which is kinda dissapointing, because we only just got to the most interesting part. I thought Kishi would cover all his evil doings. Or at least all the unexplained shit


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 21, 2012)

takL said:


> "the step obito took...!  at the end of the path is....?!"



I thought we were seeing more of Masked Man's actions...This sounds like the end of flashbacks.

Le sigh...


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 21, 2012)

Jad said:


> I made a thread, takL posted the one-liner preview for the next chapter.



My bad. Didn't see it.

Very interesting preview.

Definitely more flashback - hoping it's the end of it though


----------



## AoshiKun (Oct 21, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> My bad. Didn't see it.
> 
> Very interesting preview.
> 
> Definitely more flashback - hoping it's the end of it though


If you think the flashback will end next chapter, you will have a really bad time 



Jeαnne said:


> im expecting info about Akatsuki's creation, the Kyuubi attack(cant wait to see what Uchihas were doing), the tablet(since Obito read it), the Uchiha massacre, Obito's deal with itachi, Obito's link to Danzou, Orochimaru and even Obito's interest in Sasuke this chapter, shit has a lot of potential if you ask me xD
> 
> though, too much information, if kishi goes this far, im expecting at least 3 more flashback chapters


That is the reason for last week I said I'm expecting more 4 chapters or so.
There is still a lot of things to be explained like the ones you said and other ones like Yagura.


----------



## Klue (Oct 21, 2012)

Vague, uninteresting preview.

Ignored.


----------



## SmokeBlader (Oct 21, 2012)

> "the step obito took...! at the end of the path is....?!"



Is the start of Kakashi flashback saga.


----------



## Klue (Oct 21, 2012)

SmokeBlader said:


> Is the start of Kakashi flashback saga.



NOOOOOOOOOOO!!

I want to see Madara vs the Jinchuurki, and the Juubi's revival.


----------



## SmokeBlader (Oct 21, 2012)

Klue said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO!!
> 
> I want to see Madara vs the Jinchuurki, and the Juubi's revival.



I think we will get at least 3 flashback chapters of Kakashi. Why did he kill Rin? We need answers dammit!


----------



## Wendson (Oct 21, 2012)

I predict Yahiko and Nagato vs Obito and Zetsu.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 21, 2012)

tobi tell nagato about RS and about yahiko to add more people to akutsuki then just rin ninjas


----------



## takL (Oct 21, 2012)

id take the preview as the things that led to obitos complete personality change happen.  (nevermind the tense)


----------



## Boocock (Oct 21, 2012)

I do not want these flashbacks to end. There's so much we need to learn, so many questions to be answered. For example, why did Obito say Kakashi let Rin die? And, of course, there are a slew of other questions that are also important that have been referenced in this thread.

He has played the role of the primary villain of this series and we need more information.


----------



## Lovely (Oct 21, 2012)

If this is a flashback chapter, I do hope its the last one. Newly revealed information or not, this has become ridiculously boring.


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 21, 2012)

I predict nothing new will be revealed and old information that was already confirmed a long time ago will spawn 5,000 "Confirmed!" threads. No questions will be answered regarding Rin and Kakashi.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Oct 21, 2012)

I predict more flashback.

I want more flashback.


----------



## Rika24 (Oct 21, 2012)

i kinda think we'll skip ahead to the Kyuubi attack and it'll end there. i believe that finding out that Minato's death was because of Obito, Kakashi will regain his will to fight and take Obito down


----------



## Klue (Oct 21, 2012)

SmokeBlader said:


> I think we will get at least 3 flashback chapters of Kakashi. Why did he kill Rin? We need answers dammit!



Later, there is still time for that. Once Obito is defeated and about to die.


----------



## NO (Oct 21, 2012)

Mickie said:


> I predict more flashback.
> 
> I want more flashback.



Same. I just want the flashbacks to go up to the Minato fight (with an explanation as to why the Uchiha were missing that night). Couldn't care too much about seeing him do the massacre with Itachi again but I'd like to hear at least why he did it.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 21, 2012)

I want the fucking fight to continue. I don't want more of this poorly written and constructed flashback. 

I mean dear god, KISHI NOT EVERY VILLAIN NEEDS A STUPID BACKSTORY! STOP RUINING YOUR MANGA!


----------



## Klue (Oct 21, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I want the fucking fight to continue. I don't want more of this poorly written and constructed flashback.
> 
> I mean dear god, KISHI NOT EVERY VILLAIN NEEDS A STUPID BACKSTORY! STOP RUINING YOUR MANGA!



Backstories are necessary; it's the author's timing and execution that is off, in this case (Kabuto, too). There was no way he could remove Obito from the manga without first dedicating a number of chapters to his backstory.

Guys like Deidara, Kakuzu and Hidan, should have their backstory slowly revealed over the course of a number of chapters. Minor villains don't really require a sequence of dedicated chapters.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 21, 2012)

Not every villain needs a backstory. Not every villain needs to be a 'victim' which made them what they are.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 21, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I want the fucking fight to continue. I don't want more of this poorly written and constructed flashback.
> 
> I mean dear god, KISHI NOT EVERY VILLAIN NEEDS A STUPID BACKSTORY! STOP RUINING YOUR MANGA!


Relax man, we all knew this was coming sooner or later.

Everyone needs a backstory in this manga.


----------



## Klue (Oct 21, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Not every villain needs a backstory. Not every villain needs to be a 'victim' which made them what they are.



Are you really going to sit here and claim that Tobi of all people didn't need his backstory revealed to the reader?



Complaining about the timing is one thing. 

Bro, can't support you on this one.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 21, 2012)

I predict more flashbacks and hopefully we're gonna find out more about Akatsuki this time and how other members joined the organisation.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 21, 2012)

Obito. Only when your flashback is over do you have my permission to die.


----------



## Sareth (Oct 21, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Not every villain needs a backstory. Not every villain needs to be a 'victim' which made them what they are.


Idiot. We've been waiting for Tobi's backstory to be revealed forever. If action is all you care about, then fine, but Kishi isn't ruining the manga by taking his time to explain things, for once. It's quite the opposite.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 21, 2012)

Repped for truth, story > action, this isn't one piece.


----------



## Jad (Oct 21, 2012)

Getting real tired of these flashbacks. Stick them somewhere else, just go back to the fight lol


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 21, 2012)

I've said it before and I'll say it again - this chapter _should_ be the last chapter of the volume in order to get the fight continued next volume. 

Don't get me wrong - the flashback is amazing and truely enlightening - but the fight will need to progress after Kishi finishes telling this story


----------



## Rosi (Oct 21, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again - this chapter _should_ be the last chapter of the volume in order to get the fight continued next volume.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - the flashback is amazing and truely enlightening - but the fight will need to progress after Kishi finishes telling this story



It should be the last one, if the volume has standart 10 chapters. But you never know with Kishi, 61st had 12 chapters, for example.(Kishi said he wanted to put Kabuto's story in one volume). I hope for more because we only just got to the most interesting part of flashback lol


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm hoping Kishi fits all the backstory into one tankoban. Would be best, methinks


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 22, 2012)

At this point I'm going to be mad if Kishi rushes through all the stuff most of us _actually care about_ with Obito in a single chapter.

- Explanation of Kyuubi attack and his reasoning behind it.
- Birth of Akatsuki as we knew it.
- Uchiha massacre and his reasoning behind it.
- Mizukage shit.

That's a lot to cover in one chapter. Kishi spent quite a few chapters on stuff most of us didn't care about for Obito, and if he decides to skim over all the big questions I'm going to be angry.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 22, 2012)

Aman Shahur said:


> handjob guy
> my predict beter
> read it or eltse..............


i think i love you


----------



## Sareth (Oct 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> At this point I'm going to be mad if Kishi rushes through all the stuff most of us _actually care about_ with Obito in a single chapter.
> 
> - Explanation of Kyuubi attack and his reasoning behind it.
> - Birth of Akatsuki as we knew it.
> ...


Yeah, same here. I sure hope that doesn't happen.



Jeαnne said:


> i think i love you


Me too. He's an excellent troll!


----------



## ZiBi21 (Oct 22, 2012)

I guess this chapter will be the last one for flashback of tobi...at least for now...then naruto will rage and blame him for his paretns deaths and his loneliness becouse of it....and we might get another flashback of tobi durring that day and his goal of using 9tails on konoha... (mostly to get other uchiha eyes as villages blamed uchiha clan for the 9tails attack)

I seriously cant see naruto not mentioning his parents death...and how could obito attack his own sensei...his wife and even a new born child ! 

I would want Rin to get edo tenseied by alliance only for the purpose of how disapointed Rin is in Obito...of how and what he become...attacking innocent children...sensei...whole villages...even started war in which thousends died.... kinda to break obitos spirit totaly once for all


but I somehow have a feeling that madara will betray obito (as he is not needed anymore...madara is immortal and has unlimited chakra)... and obito knows edo tensei signs so he might be the one to stop madara at the end... 

anyway for now 1chaper of flashback... return back to fight and after 1-2chapters of it we might get another pack of flashback about some different matters...konoha attack or itachi


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Oct 22, 2012)

Can I still predict rookies?


----------



## Escargon (Oct 22, 2012)

I predict this shity flashback will be over.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 22, 2012)

MEIzukage said:


> Can I still predict rookies?


The only thing they'll get to do is comment, anyway.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> At this point I'm going to be mad if Kishi rushes through all the stuff most of us _actually care about_ with Obito in a single chapter.
> 
> - Explanation of Kyuubi attack and his reasoning behind it.
> - Birth of Akatsuki as we knew it.
> ...



This. this . this.

It's too early to cut flashback, dammit. To me flashbacks' just started. 



cosmovsgoku said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again - this chapter _should_ be the last chapter of the volume in order to get the fight continued next volume.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - the flashback is amazing and truely enlightening - but the fight will need to progress after Kishi finishes telling this story



I remember Kishi made V43 longer for the sake of Itachi's flashbacks, I don't see why he wouldn't make the same for this.

Etiher way we won't be getting full answers in this flashback arc. Obito's death flashback might include those.


----------



## NO (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't really want anymore than 2 pages on how Akatsuki got started. There doesn't need be a chapter about how Obito convinces Nagato about his inherited ideals. Nagato was never convinced, we know this. But I'd like to see if Obito staged Yahiko's death because that really impacted how the organization got more "evil" and notorious in the ninja world.

Explaining the Kyuubi attack is one thing I really want to know about. Such as why the Uchiha were missing when he attacked and what his goal was ("to rekindle the flames of war" was simply not an answer, it's bull - he was never interested meaningless violence).

Mizukage and the Itachi thing are also a few things everyone wants to know about but those can both be explained in just pages.


----------



## NW (Oct 22, 2012)

The flashbacks better not end. 

We need, like, 10 more! 

Also, the only question now is if it was Obito or Madara who spurred Yahikoto form Akatsuki. I'd say it was Madara as the Ame orphans already had the Akatsuki cloaks when Obito met them.

Also hope the rest of the flashback covers the Kyuubi Atack and Mist stuff. This will make those idiots saying the long haired guy was Madara shut up once and for all. It will also harden Kakashi's resolve to fight Obito once he learns how far gone he really is.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I mean dear god, KISHI NOT EVERY VILLAIN NEEDS A STUPID BACKSTORY! STOP RUINING YOUR MANGA!


If you want villains with no backstory, go read DB/Z.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Not every villain needs a backstory. Not every villain needs to be a 'victim' which made them what they are.


Except a theme of the manga is how terrible the shinobi world is and how it makes people how they are.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 22, 2012)

MEIzukage said:


> Can I still predict rookies?



If you are doing so, then I yet again predict Karin's prison break


----------



## Xin (Oct 22, 2012)

Aman Shahur said:


> handjob guy
> my predict beter
> read it or eltse..............



Best troll NF. I always laugh


----------



## Recal (Oct 22, 2012)

Aman Shahur said:


> handjob guy
> my predict beter
> read it or eltse..............



Logged in just to comment on this.

Fukken boss prediction. 

My favourite part is when Sasuke went: "oh no i am dead"


----------



## kzk (Oct 22, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> At this point I'm going to be mad if Kishi rushes through all the stuff most of us _actually care about_ with Obito in a single chapter.
> 
> - Explanation of Kyuubi attack and his reasoning behind it.
> - Birth of Akatsuki as we knew it.
> ...



Like how the last two chapters should have been one chapter?


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 22, 2012)

i have the bad feeling that Kishi will run throught the most important stuff :/


----------



## Klue (Oct 22, 2012)

He still hasn't given us a hands-on lesson on how Yin/Yang is manipulated. So much for "another time," Yamato.


----------



## Frosch (Oct 22, 2012)

> Birth of Akatsuki as we knew it.



We sort of got some backdrop on Akatsuki's beginning, the point was to bring peace on Amegakure, all Tobito will do is the same thing Madara did with him, tell Nagato how much the world likes to shit on you but there's a way to change things so that nobody ever has to suffer again. In the latest chapter we saw Healthy Nagato along with Konan and a third figure (obviously Yahiko) so I'm pretty sure Nagato will shun him at first, but then Obito will re-appear after Yahiko's death or Nagato himself will seek Obito and ask him, how to create that new world where there can be peace. Much like how Obito himself approached Madara after he went through his own pain.

Shouldn't take more than a page or two to explain this.

*tl;dr* Obito will sway Nagato to make a new world exactly how Madara swayed him



> - Explanation of Kyuubi attack and his reasoning behind it.
> - Uchiha massacre and his reasoning behind it.



I'm pretty convinced these both are linked and pretty sure Obito orchested both of them. It was stated that after the Kyuubi attack, a lot of suspicion and tension fell on the Uchiha (and with good reason, their eyes can control the Kyuubi and looks like they were not around Konoha the night of the attack, they got no alliby) and was pretty much the straw that broke the camel's back that caused them to start considering a coup. I believe this was the purpose of the attack, plus weaking Konoha by getting rid of the Hokage and the Jinchuuriki, although he didn't get the Fox, that's fine, the primary objective was completed.

Now with the Uchiha getting blame over the Kyuubi attack and them riling to revolt, Konoha has no choice but to remove the Uchiha. Fortunately for Obito, he was actually reached by Itachi and asked to be involved, this gave him the chance to reap many Sharingans (Danzou also seems to have capitalized on this right away when he saw in the Uchiha's growing tensions a possible threat for his plans to become Hokage) AND he got to recruit Itachi to help him hunt tailed beasts as an Akatsuki.

But why did Obito go through all that string pulling to remove the Uchiha? In the Infinite Tsukuyomi "Matrix World", any Uchiha is essentially a Neo, they have the potential to break free from the genjutsu and perhaps jeopardize the establishment of Obito's new world where everything's "happy", that's why I believe he needed to have the Uchiha taken out and their sharingans secured.

*tl;dr* The Uchiha could potentially break free from Infinite Tsukuyomi, that kind of people need to be gone in the new world, Obito pulled the strings of the Uchiha Massacre by first turning Konoha's top brass on them by unleashing the Kyuubi attack and causing suspicions on clan.



> - Mizukage shit.



Fucking. This. There's srsly very little to nothing here to especulate or theorize anything about. They say Akatsuki started in the Mist (stated Kage summit), and not Amegakure where Nagato's little group essentially became a religion there.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2012)

I predict nagato vs obito.


----------



## Sarry (Oct 22, 2012)

Obd lurker said:


> I predict nagato vs obito.



With Obito kicking his ass

We know who was taking the orders and who's issuing them


----------



## Frosch (Oct 22, 2012)

Obito and Nagato will likely just be a page, maybe 2 of Obito getting Nagato into making a new world in the same way Madara convinced Obito: Propose, Get refused and go away, Proposee endures life changing Pain, Proposee comes back and accepts Propose.


----------



## Addy (Oct 22, 2012)

Sarry said:


> With Obito kicking his ass
> 
> We know who was taking the orders and who's issuing them



yeah but naga to > obito because obito sucks ass


----------



## Sarry (Oct 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> yeah but naga to > obito because *obito sucks ass*



And that makes Nagato even worse


----------



## Belette (Oct 22, 2012)

Kishi has spent something like 6 chapters with flashbacks we already saw, pee, poo, poop, Obito running through the forest, butchery, "I want to live in dreamland" and only delivers 6 pages of interresting stuff in the last chapter.
Those last pages were like the Thunder god's technique for me, I just saw a yellow flash.
I really hope Kishi gives answers about Kyubi's attack, Uchiha genocide, the Mist and the connections between Obito, Danzou and Orochimaru.
But as Obito has gone toward the trio of Ame, I'm afraid it continues with slow and boring stuff.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2012)

Obito is going to mindfuck obito, watch.


----------



## Octavian (Oct 22, 2012)

tobi v nagato...i doubt nagato will just let him tobi take over his life's objectives without a fight


----------



## Belette (Oct 22, 2012)

Obd lurker said:


> Obito is going to mindfuck *obito*, watch.



You meant Yahiko or Nagato?

Anyway, this is the boring stuff I'm afraid of.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah oops, I mean nagato.


----------



## Klue (Oct 22, 2012)

No, you were correct the first time.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 22, 2012)

Aww.. whatever I'm going to watch football anyway.


----------



## Rosi (Oct 22, 2012)

Obd lurker said:


> *Obito* is going to mindfuck *obito*, watch.



 that's some epic stuff

Separately, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't know where to post it, but I was looking through Obito vs Minato fight and just found some weird shit. 
What is that hoodie-like white thing that's around his neck here 
On the other hand Kabuto even pointed how the best attack (Amaterasu) can be used as the best defense.
On the other hand Kabuto even pointed how the best attack (Amaterasu) can be used as the best defense.
On the other hand Kabuto even pointed how the best attack (Amaterasu) can be used as the best defense.
On the other hand Kabuto even pointed how the best attack (Amaterasu) can be used as the best defense.
On the other hand Kabuto even pointed how the best attack (Amaterasu) can be used as the best defense.
There are several more scans where it's seen.
It's kind of strange design if it's just the inside of that black hood(and why is it white then?) and it's too big for a collar. Anime team thought it's just clothes and made it smaller, but after new revelations I'm thinking that maybe it's actually Zetsuit(wrapping around him but not covering his head(like in chapter 604)as that would also explain the fact that he is clearly wearing just a mask there with hair seen, but at the same looks like an adult). They look kind of similar or maybe it's just me and I'm seeing things lol  Most likely it's just the inside of that black hood, but it's still interesting though 

What if Kishi actually thought it through that long ago  Not bad for the guy who makes shit up as he goes


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 22, 2012)

Rosi said:


> that's some epic stuff
> 
> Separately,
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh is the Zetsuit how we're going to explain the fact that the lining of his robe sleeves was white now, too?



kzk said:


> Like how the last two chapters should have been one chapter?




The shit chapter, the running chapter, the massacre chapter, and the first half of this last week's could easily have been condensed into 1 chapter or 1.5 chapters, especially when you consider the fact that those first two chapters could have been about 4 pages total. 

Would have been nice if he spent time explaining the creation jutsus, though. We're probably never going to get that now because I doubt Madara himself will go into it. But I guess blacking out Obito's entire training was inevitable because it's hard enough to believe as it is.

Now we're probably going to get all of our big questions glossed over in one chapter with no real answers.


----------



## Frosch (Oct 22, 2012)

These are my predictions, gonna f'ing call it when those happen.

Also @Rosi, pretty sure thats the interior of the hoody, it looks like cloth to me


----------



## Sagitta (Oct 22, 2012)

Belette said:


> Kishi has spent something like 6 chapters with flashbacks we already saw, pee, poo, poop, Obito running through the forest, butchery, "I want to live in dreamland" and only delivers 6 pages of interresting stuff in the last chapter.
> Those last pages were like the Thunder god's technique for me, I just saw a yellow flash.
> I really hope Kishi gives answers about Kyubi's attack, Uchiha genocide, the Mist and the connections between Obito, Danzou and Orochimaru.
> But as Obito has gone toward the trio of Ame, I'm afraid it continues with slow and boring stuff.



Oh god. I hope that never happens! Kyuubi attack has pretty much been explained. Uchiha genocide still hasn't been explained but I'm sure you could almost tie it in with the Kyuubi attack. The connection between Obito and Orochimaru would be pretty much the Uchiha genocide and the Kyuubi attack right there. It's all pointing to the Sharingan. Danzou probably wanted control over the 9b but he's too fail to handle the eyes and never got anything done. I don't want to see that right now... I'm sure it will happen soon but if we get more flashbacks I might have to drop the manga for a month or two and then read a whole bunch of chapters one after the other so I can bypass the flashbacks.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Oct 22, 2012)

I predict the flashbacks run well into December.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 22, 2012)

i predict obitos flashback ends but madara starts his


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 22, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> I predict the flashbacks run well into December.



Please God NO!


----------



## AoshiKun (Oct 22, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> I predict the flashbacks run well into December.


When it comes to Kishimoto we know we'll have it.


----------



## ed17 (Oct 23, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> When it comes to Kishimoto we know we'll have it.



how about flashback inside a flashback


----------



## Chibason (Oct 23, 2012)

Definitely going to be a Flashback chapter again...Maybe we find out a little more about the Nagato/Obito relationship, and then lead into the Mist infiltration.


----------



## Pastelduck (Oct 23, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> I predict the flashbacks run well into December.



I'm gonna hope that this isn't true.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 23, 2012)

I came here hoping for early chapter.
Sorely disappointed


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 23, 2012)

Chibason said:


> Definitely going to be a Flashback chapter again...Maybe we find out a little more about the Nagato/Obito relationship, and then lead into the Mist infiltration.



Or he's just going to repeat the Ame orphans' story again. He seems to enjoy doing that.


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2012)

Lol.

At the very least, he needs to explain how Obito got involved with Nagato, and clarify exactly what their (Obito and Madara's) expectations of Nagato were.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 23, 2012)

Nagato and Obito better have a fucking skirm. Fuck...go all out for no reason for all I care. Just fight.

Then at the last 2 pages...Naruto and Lord Kurama have 5 BM clones cloaked in their Kurama avatars vs Perfect Susanoo/s.

Yes...I will collapse at such a sight.

edit: Holy shit. We might finally get to see Yahiko fight.


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2012)

Why would they fight?


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 23, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Or he's just going to repeat the Ame orphans' story again. He seems to enjoy doing that.



Dear god no! 

And you know he's going to too...

I'm kinda surprised Kishimoto hasn't gone on break yet.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm honestly ready for the flashback to end now, what else needs to be shown really.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Oct 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> Why would they fight?



Cause shonen.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 23, 2012)

Turrin said:


> I'm honestly ready for the flashback to end now, what else needs to be shown really.



All of the important stuff, unfortunately, which we'll probably never get answers to.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> Why would they fight?



At this point...Nagato had his Naruto mentality. Once Obito starts spouting stuff about enslaving the world...Yahiko will talk out against it like a Alpha male and Nagato will follow along and then bang.

Fight.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 23, 2012)

Turrin said:


> I'm honestly ready for the flashback to end now, what else needs to be shown really.



When he gets his new mask, his main goal for releasing the nine tails in Konoha, the Uchiha Massacre, and the controlling of Yagura. Of course Kishi just needs to lightly cover these topics, as we've seen the majority of it (not from Obito's perspective) in other flashbacks.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 23, 2012)

Olivia said:


> When he gets his new mask, his main goal for releasing the nine tails in Konoha, the Uchiha Massacre, and the controlling of Yagura. Of course Kishi just needs to lightly cover these topics, as we've seen the majority of it (not from Obito's perspective) in other flashbacks.



Would be nice to see Kishi not completely gloss over explaining why Obito was cool with killing his teacher and parents, why the Kyuubi recognized him, why he fapped over killing women/watching them get stabbed for the next seventeen years, and why he bothered controlling Yagura. 

If he spends an entire chapter on shit jokes and two and a half chapters on Rin dying, he can afford to spend a couple of chapters explaining the stuff a lot of us really want to know. 

Then again, we're supposed to just accept that Madara taught him all of that in six months (read: 2 panels) without seeing any of it.


----------



## Kiki San (Oct 23, 2012)

Kishi doings hints he has lost the  passion and inspiration he had at the begining of the manga...


----------



## daschysta (Oct 23, 2012)

The flashbacks purpose is to show how Obito got involved with Madara, not any of that other shit. It's ending the chapter after next if it doesn't go back to the present next chapter.


----------



## Sarry (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh..it seems bleach has some spoilers, disregarding their authenticity.
What has happened? when Bleach gets spoilers faster than naruto ?


----------



## Xin (Oct 23, 2012)

Hmm.. Its unusually boring around here :sleepy


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Oct 23, 2012)

I am hoping that the flashback is over and we get right back into the fighting.
Hopefully, Team Naruto Looses. Yep, I want em to. If they lose, then shit really hits the fan.
The Kage are all beat up, and really, I don't see tsunade making it. She seemed to be on her death throes.

Naruto and or bee getting captured would be all kinds of crazy. Having it just be Bee would make it more of a fair thing further down the line though... Hopefully Bee dies sacrificing himself to save naruto in a final bro-fist and his glasses come off.

That would be rad


----------



## Mateush (Oct 23, 2012)

Seems like this flashback is the last one. Uchiha tablet related will come from Sasuke. More about Rikudou will come from Kurama/Naruto. We will also get some of Madara's flashbacks.


----------



## ed17 (Oct 23, 2012)

DavidBenjamin said:


> Hmm.. Its unusually boring around here :sleepy



we need Evil around here, right?


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 23, 2012)

Even Evil thinks this is getting boring.


----------



## Mateush (Oct 23, 2012)

ed17 said:


> we need Evil around here, right?



Nah if it's flashbacks. I prefer his comeback when something big is about to happen.


----------



## NW (Oct 23, 2012)

What's this shit about early spoilers?



PikaCheeka said:


> Would be nice to see Kishi not completely gloss over explaining why Obito was cool with killing his teacher and parents,


Cuz they'll be alive in the dream world. 



> why the Kyuubi recognized him,


He probably just recognized his chakra, recognized what he used to summon him, or recognized him as Obito from when he was inside Kushina.


----------



## rac585 (Oct 23, 2012)

incoming rookie 9. hopefully.



No Worries said:


> What's this shit about early spoilers?



people hope for early spoilers every week. that's about all there is to it.


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2012)

Mateush said:


> Seems like this flashback is the last one. Uchiha tablet related will come from Sasuke. More about Rikudou will come from Kurama/Naruto. We will also get some of Madara's flashbacks.



This, I agree with.


----------



## Akakomuma (Oct 23, 2012)

Which date is this released on?


----------



## Sarry (Oct 23, 2012)

Kokonoe said:


> Which date is this released on?



The chapter?


Officially, it is on next monday, but we'll get the chapter tomorrow morning.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 23, 2012)

Mateush said:


> *Seems like this flashback is the last one.* Uchiha tablet related will come from Sasuke. More about Rikudou will come from Kurama/Naruto. We will also get some of Madara's flashbacks.



What's this speedy conclusion doing in my Naruto?

This chapter is clearly going to be obito asking to help akatsuki saying everything Madara did about this being a world of winners and losers to Nagato, and that akatsuki could be the savior of the world.

Nagato will refuse help saying Akatsuki under Yahiko is already the savior etc.

Then we'll timeskip to see Nagato summon gedo from Obito's point of view. At the same time Obito will meet with Danzo to introduce himself. 

Then we'll skip to the point where Nagato meets with Tobi to say he'll work with him.

End chapter.

(There's no hope of a chapter like this is there? It'll likely be a double spread page of it raining... Since kishi likes drawing rain for some reason.)


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 23, 2012)

I predict that Yahiko/Konan/Nagato get schooled again by Obito's l33t Kamui hax.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 23, 2012)

rain ninja decline tobis offer then obito goes and tells hanzou that they want to overthrow him.

i think the flashbacks could end this chapter kakashi asked obito why he joined madara and we know the other important things we can learn latter from madara and from obitos death flashback.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 23, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Even Evil thinks this is getting boring.




Who can blame him, seriously?


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2012)

Boring, you guys think Obito's flashback is boring? For me, the chapters of the past two weeks provided much entertainment and awesome.

The two or three chapters prior, sucked donkey balls, I'll admit that.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> Boring, you guys think Obito's flashback is boring? For me, the chapters of the past two weeks provided much entertainment and awesome.
> 
> The two or three chapters prior, sucked donkey balls, I'll admit that.



I'm enjoying them, mostly. 604 was the only one that I didn't like very much since it was so slow and could have easily been done in half of a chapter.


----------



## machiavelli2009 (Oct 23, 2012)

I predict I'll snore 
Yet I'm excited to read it
reminds me of GOT without the good plot


----------



## Dade (Oct 23, 2012)

I think it cuts to Sasuke and co now, or the allied forces.


----------



## Xin (Oct 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> Boring, you guys think Obito's flashback is boring? For me, the chapters of the past two weeks provided much entertainment and awesome.
> 
> The two or three chapters prior, sucked donkey balls, I'll admit that.



I didn't say the flashback is boring (it's actually quite the opposite), I said the prediction thread this week is boring.


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2012)

DavidBenjamin said:


> I didn't said the flashback is boring (it's actually quite the opposite), I said the prediction thread this week is boring.



Lol, I wasn't referring to you.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 23, 2012)

Is everone ok if I predict Kishi having the balls to _finally_ draw Konan wearing only this?

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Xin (Oct 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> Lol, I wasn't referring to you.



Then nvm


----------



## Addy (Oct 23, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Is everone ok if I predict Kishi having the balls to _finally_ draw Konan wearing only this?
> 
> [sp][/sp]



kishi will draw sasuke  wearing that 



*Spoiler*: __ 



boner lost


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 23, 2012)

Terrible flasbacks should move onto important stuff.


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2012)

Know what's funny? After Obito's flashback ends, and Obito defeated, we'll hit another flashback revealing Rin's death from Kakashi's point of view.

More complaints, incoming.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 23, 2012)

I predict the flashback ends and Naruto will start with his TnJ.


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> I predict the flashback ends and Naruto will start with his TnJ.



Nope.

Naruto is occupied at the moment.


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 23, 2012)

I just wanna see Madara fuck some shit up


----------



## Sarry (Oct 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> Know what's funny? After Obito's flashback ends, and Obito defeated, we'll hit *another flashback revealing Rin's death* from Kakashi's point of view.
> 
> More complaints, incoming.



That will be the least of my concern. I am 99.91% sure we are going to get two more long flashbacks:
one showing Rikudo Sennin troubled childhood: I'd say he saw his cat getting killed by a straight arrow or some stupid thing like that. 

the 2nd is about Jyuubi being happy and generous, but to some 'unforeseen' event, he becomes mean and evil. [my prediction to that: fuck the timeline, Madara was there to bully the Jyuubi]


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> More complaints, incoming.



NF: IT'S OBITO?! HOW THE HELL KISHI WE DEMAND ANSWERS
Kishi: Right... Answer time!
NF: WHY KISHI WHY FLASHBACKS WE WANT MORE ACTION GODDAMNIT


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2012)

Sarry said:


> That will be the least of my concern. I am 99.91% sure we are going to get two more long flashbacks:
> one showing Rikudo Sennin troubled childhood: I'd say he saw his cat getting killed by a straight arrow or some stupid thing like that.
> 
> the 2nd is about Jyuubi being happy and generous, but to some 'unforeseen' event, he becomes mean and evil. [my prediction to that: fuck the timeline, Madara was there to bully the Jyuubi]



Rikudou's flashback? Bring it.


----------



## SmokeBlader (Oct 23, 2012)

> NF: IT'S OBITO?! HOW THE HELL KISHI WE DEMAND ANSWERS
> Kishi: Right... Answer time!
> NF: WHY KISHI WHY FLASHBACKS WE WANT MORE ACTION GODDAMNIT



Sad, but true.



> Rikudou's flashback? Bring it.



Rikudou's face? Bring it!


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2012)

SmokeBlader said:


> Rikudou's face? Bring it!



Naruto's face? Already seen it.


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> Nope.
> 
> Naruto is occupied at the moment.



he's about to get out the bible and preach


----------



## CA182 (Oct 23, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> NF: WHY KISHI WHY FLASHBACKS WE WANT MORE ACTION GODDAMNIT



Hmm while what you say is correct. NF has a point about the flashback.

Kishi could have skipped 1 & 1/2 chapters of it if he had Madara healing Obito by fusing him with spiral zetsu initially.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> Boring, you guys think Obito's flashback is boring? For me, the chapters of the past two weeks provided much entertainment and awesome.
> 
> The two or three chapters prior, sucked donkey balls, I'll admit that.



Actually I was trying take Evil's attention since he is an Obito fan and all.
I'm really enjoying flashbacks even though the last chapter ruined it a bit. I'm looking forward to the upcoming stuff.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 23, 2012)

Nothing wrong with the last chapter as ppl jump the gun before his explaination is complete


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 23, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> NF: IT'S OBITO?! HOW THE HELL KISHI WE DEMAND ANSWERS
> Kishi: Right... Answer time!
> NF: WHY KISHI WHY FLASHBACKS WE WANT MORE ACTION GODDAMNIT



some wanted them answers after the fight


----------



## Mateush (Oct 23, 2012)

CA182 said:


> What's this speedy conclusion doing in my Naruto?
> 
> This chapter is clearly going to be obito asking to help akatsuki saying everything Madara did about this being a world of winners and losers to Nagato, and that akatsuki could be the savior of the world.
> 
> ...



The preview says:
"the step obito took...! at the end of the path is....?!"

Thats why I think this flashback might be the last one. But possible it'll be more flashbacks. Sometimes Kishi is a bit rushy, you know.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 23, 2012)

Madara gets blitz'd


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 23, 2012)

Lord Kurama shall prove his might!


----------



## Rosi (Oct 23, 2012)

Mateush said:


> The preview says:
> "the step obito took...! at the end of the path is....?!"
> 
> Thats why I think this flashback might be the last one. But possible it'll be more flashbacks. Sometimes Kishi is a bit rushy, you know.



Maybe it's got something to do with the end of the path to "becoming Tobi", because last preview was: "Obito finally takes a step to becoming "Tobi"..?!" Maybe Konoha attack is what is considered completely becoming "evil" lol


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Actually I was trying take Evil's attention since he is an Obito fan and all.
> I'm really enjoying flashbacks even though the last chapter ruined it a bit. I'm looking forward to the upcoming stuff.



The last chapter ruined it a bit? How so?


----------



## Mateush (Oct 23, 2012)

Rosi said:


> Maybe it's got something to do with the end of the path to "becoming Tobi", because last preview was: "Obito finally takes a step to becoming "Tobi"..?!" Maybe Konoha attack is what is considered completely becoming "evil" lol



In my book he's already "evil" Tobi. The only missing pieces might be more info about him controlling Yagura and why he wanted to attack Konoha.

edit:
He had been success if he just took Kurama and teleported away. It's is annoying why the hell he wanted to destroy Konoha and tried to kill Minato.


----------



## Godammit (Oct 23, 2012)

Mateush said:


> In my book he's already "evil" Tobi. The only missing pieces might be more info about him controlling Yagura and why he wanted to attack Konoha.
> 
> edit:
> *He had been success if he just took Kurama and teleported away. It's is annoying why the hell he wanted to destroy Konoha and tried to kill Minato.*



Retcon..and also why his left arm melted when he got hit by Rasengan, it's his lright arm that was repaired


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> The last chapter ruined it a bit? How so?



Kishi threw everything I loved about Obito from window.


----------



## Rosi (Oct 23, 2012)

Mateush said:


> In my book he's already "evil" Tobi. The only missing pieces might be more info about him controlling Yagura and why he wanted to attack Konoha.
> 
> edit:
> He had been success if he just took Kurama and teleported away. It's is annoying why the hell he wanted to destroy Konoha and tried to kill Minato.



That's exactly the case. Something had to have made him go batshit on Konoha, being sure that he can take Minato down at the age of 14(!!) seems to be desperate move, especially considering how wise and collected he is now. Maybe he found out something about Rin, maybe that's also why he controlled the Mist after Konoha attack

Also, the fact that he says to Kakashi in a fight that he wants to make a world where "heroes don't have to make excuses in front of graves". How the fuck does he know that Kakashi is making excuses? Was he spying on him or what? Maybe that's how he found out something.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 23, 2012)

Godammit said:


> Retcon..and also why his left arm melted when he got hit by Rasengan, it's his lright arm that was repaired



His left arm was conveniently damaged, remember? It was sewn on for whatever reason.  

Though I guess that Hashi goo just magically grew into an arm in about 2 seconds whereas the other arm took months to grow. Madara must have decided Obito needed at least ONE hand to be of any use.


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2012)

Obito and Tobi probably merged, somehow.


----------



## Hiiro (Oct 23, 2012)

I predict Orochimaru is going to re-edo tensei Itachi, steal his body in the most illogical way, teleport (the fuck?) to Obito, fuse with him, and eat Madara...all to just attempt to get Sasuke's body, which ofcourse due to plot induced stupidity as well as technical difficulties, he'll still fail.

Oh and Naruto bro-fists the Juubi and saves the universe.


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2012)

Hiiro said:


> I predict Orochimaru is going to re-edo tensei Itachi, steal his body in the most illogical way, teleport (the fuck?) to Obito, fuse with him, and eat Madara...all to just attempt to get Sasuke's body, which ofcourse due to plot induced stupidity as well as technical difficulties, he'll still fail.
> 
> Oh and Naruto bro-fists the Juubi and saves the universe.



Lol, this shit is good.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 23, 2012)

some nagato goodness i hope.


----------



## Xin (Oct 23, 2012)

Hiiro said:


> I predict Orochimaru is going to re-edo tensei Itachi, steal his body in the most illogical way, teleport (the fuck?) to Obito, fuse with him, and eat Madara...all to just attempt to get Sasuke's body, which ofcourse due to plot induced stupidity as well as technical difficulties, he'll still fail.
> 
> Oh and Naruto bro-fists the Juubi and saves the universe.



The part with re-edo tensei Itachi is actually pretty good 
The rest is just funny


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2012)

So, do you guys and gals really believe Nagato is going to fight Obito?


----------



## Hiiro (Oct 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> So, do you guys and gals really believe Nagato is going to fight Obito?



That'd be pretty sweet and would finally put to rest whose the better "Savior"


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 23, 2012)

Hiiro said:


> I predict Orochimaru is going to re-edo tensei Itachi, steal his body in the most illogical way, teleport (the fuck?) to Obito, fuse with him, and eat Madara...all to just attempt to get Sasuke's body, which ofcourse due to plot induced stupidity as well as technical difficulties, he'll still fail.
> 
> Oh and Naruto bro-fists the Juubi and saves the universe.


Sounds plausible.



Klue said:


> So, do you guys and gals really believe Nagato is going to fight Obito?


Nope.


----------



## God (Oct 23, 2012)

Kishi fucked up the Rinnegan

when it was introduced with pein, it was cool as fuck. the eyes of creation/destruction granted to a boy in need, the third doujutsu, the mystical prophecy with jiraiya's students, etc. it offered a fresh break from the uchiha plot, but he meshed the two. now everything is a genetic mutation that anyone can get cuz "lol look at all these uchiha/senju cells everywhere. just take two a day and you can awesome too"

it cheapened the role of both the Sharingan (Uchiha story) as well as the Rinnegan (Naruto story), in addition to undermining the Bijuu, particularly the Kyuubi

if he hadn't started reviving everyone, their place in the story would have fit a lot better, and also, what significance does the Rinnegan have in the moon's eyes plan? it could have died with nagato, instead being hackneyed into this story, and nothing would have changed.


----------



## Rika24 (Oct 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> Know what's funny? After Obito's flashback ends, and Obito defeated, we'll hit another flashback revealing Rin's death from Kakashi's point of view.
> 
> More complaints, incoming.



i want to see that, though i think Kakashi will flashback while he's still fighting Obito



Black Mirror said:


> I predict the flashback ends and Naruto will start with his TnJ.



Nope, it's Kakashi's turn to TnJ 



JuubiSage said:


> NF: IT'S OBITO?! HOW THE HELL KISHI WE DEMAND ANSWERS
> Kishi: Right... Answer time!
> NF: WHY KISHI WHY FLASHBACKS WE WANT MORE ACTION GODDAMNIT



Kishi: Back to the present
NF: BUT WHAT ABOUT HIS REASONS FOR TRYING TO KILL MINATO? WHAT ABOUT KIRI? WE WANT MORE INFORMATION!


----------



## Penance (Oct 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> Know what's funny? After Obito's flashback ends, and Obito defeated, we'll hit another flashback revealing Rin's death from Kakashi's point of view.
> 
> More complaints, incoming.



Oho...I can't wait...


----------



## NW (Oct 23, 2012)

Godammit said:


> Retcon..and also why his left arm melted when he got hit by Rasengan, it's his lright arm that was repaired


There actually being *blood* coming out of the *left* arm you're talking about says hi.



Moon~ said:


> Kishi threw everything I loved about Obito from window.


What exactly was that? You knew he was going to turn evil. If you were previously fine with that, what did Kishi "throw out" about Obito?


----------



## Black Mirror (Oct 23, 2012)

Rika24 said:


> Nope, it's Kakashi's turn to TnJ



Kakashi won't say a word, he regretted his life too much because of Obito, so I don't see him starting a TnJ now. He might say something about Rin though, that might change Obito.


----------



## Mateush (Oct 23, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Probably because he needed to get Minato out of the way.



Minato was awesome, but not that otherworldy much lol. It's not like he knew all enemies locations and I doubt if he put some seal on Kurama to be able to track it, but who knows. Anyway, if anyone who is better at hiding or locating people it's Obito due to his zetsu army.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 23, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Probably because he needed to get Minato out of the way.



 I knew this was going to come up eventually.

The Kyuubi shit likely happened because the Uchiha clan needed to be wiped out for whatever reason. Either Madara wanted revenge and just told Obito to do it, or the eyes are needed for Mugen Tsukiyomi.


----------



## NW (Oct 23, 2012)

Mateush said:


> Minato was awesome, but not that otherworldy much lol. It's not like he knew all enemies locations and I doubt if he put some seal on Kurama to be able to track it, but who knows. Anyway, if anyone who is better at hiding or locating people it's Obito due to his zetsu army.


True.



PikaCheeka said:


> I knew this was going to come up eventually.
> 
> The Kyuubi shit likely happened because the Uchiha clan needed to be wiped out for whatever reason. Either Madara wanted revenge and just told Obito to do it, or the eyes are needed for Mugen Tsukiyomi.


Or because the Uchiha might have the potential to break out of Mugen Tsukuyomi. Just a thought and something I've seen being brought up recently.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 23, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Or because the Uchiha might have the potential to break out of Mugen Tsukuyomi. Just a thought and something I've seen being brought up recently.



Yea I made a thread a few weeks back and that came up there. It's possible, though I have difficulty believing that Madara and Obito honestly thought they were that much of a threat. Before Itachi came along, Madara, Izuna, and Obito were the only Uchiha to ever awaken the MS (supposedly), which means that in all likelihood, most of them weren't powerful enough to be an issue.

Ironically, the only ones who could be a problem were the ones who survived.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 23, 2012)

No Worries said:


> There actually being *blood* coming out of the *left* arm you're talking about says hi.
> 
> What exactly was that? *You knew he was going to turn evil*. If you were previously fine with that, what did Kishi "throw out" about Obito?



No I didn't. I thought he was fine the way he was: an Uchiha with the Will of Fire.


----------



## AoshiKun (Oct 23, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea I made a thread a few weeks back and that came up there. It's possible, though I have difficulty believing that Madara and Obito honestly thought they were that much of a threat. Before Itachi came along, Madara, Izuna, and Obito were the only Uchiha to ever awaken the MS (supposedly), which means that in all likelihood, most of them weren't powerful enough to be an issue.
> 
> Ironically, the only ones who could be a problem were the ones who survived.


You're forgetting Shisui and I'm sure there were more MS users between Madara's time and currently

However the point is that MS isn't necessary to break Tsukuyomi but a skilled Uchiha. If even only one Uchiha escapes, he could begin to release the others from Tsukuyomi, think that situation like Matrix.


----------



## NW (Oct 23, 2012)

Cromer said:


> No I didn't. I thought he was fine the way he was: an Uchiha with the Will of Fire.



1. I wasn't talking to you.

2. I'm talking about after the flashbacks started.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 23, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> You're forgetting Shisui and I'm sure there were more MS users between Madara's time and currently
> 
> However the point is that MS isn't necessary to break Tsukuyomi but a skilled Uchiha. If even only one Uchiha escapes, he could begin to release the others from Tsukuyomi, think that situation like Matrix.



Shisui likely came later, as it's been implied that he's roughly Itachi's age. As for other MS users? Itachi strongly implied that they were the only ones, hence the comment about many Uchiha killing their friends and brothers in vain.

Are there any other Uchiha skilled enough to break it other than possibly Itachi, Sasuke, and Shisui, all people who were too young for Madara and Obito to worry about? 

It's possible. I just think the eye thing is more likely.


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Shisui likely came later, as it's been implied that he's roughly Itachi's age. As for other MS users? Itachi strongly implied that they were the only ones, hence the comment about many Uchiha killing their friends and brothers in vain.
> 
> Are there any other Uchiha skilled enough to break it other than possibly Itachi, Sasuke, and Shisui, all people who were too young for Madara and Obito to worry about?
> 
> It's possible. I just think the eye thing is more likely.



If anything, Itachi implied that there were a number of Mangekyou and Eternal Mangekyou users, from what I remember.

I'll look it up.


----------



## Frosch (Oct 23, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I knew this was going to come up eventually.
> 
> The Kyuubi shit likely happened because the Uchiha clan needed to be wiped out for whatever reason. Either Madara wanted revenge and just told Obito to do it, or the eyes are needed for Mugen Tsukiyomi.



Having a sharingan means you could potentially break from the Mugen Tsukuyomi so Obito probably wanted to make sure there wouldn't be any Neos in his Matrix.


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2012)

Geijutsu said:


> Having a sharingan means you could potentially break from the Mugen Tsukuyomi so Obito probably wanted to make sure there wouldn't be any Neos in his Matrix.



Naw, Obito simply did it for the lulz.


----------



## oprisco (Oct 23, 2012)

Cubey said:


> Kishi fucked up the Rinnegan
> 
> when it was introduced with pein, it was cool as fuck. the eyes of creation/destruction granted to a boy in need, the third doujutsu, the mystical prophecy with jiraiya's students, etc. it offered a fresh break from the uchiha plot, but he meshed the two. now everything is a genetic mutation that anyone can get cuz "lol look at all these uchiha/senju cells everywhere. just take two a day and you can awesome too"
> 
> ...



well if we take into account that only one person beside rikudou awakened rinnegan, it makes it less cheapen


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2012)

Cubey said:


> Kishi fucked up the Rinnegan
> 
> when it was introduced with pein, it was cool as fuck. the eyes of creation/destruction granted to a boy in need, the third doujutsu, the mystical prophecy with jiraiya's students, etc. it offered a fresh break from the uchiha plot, but he meshed the two. now everything is a genetic mutation that anyone can get cuz "lol look at all these uchiha/senju cells everywhere. just take two a day and you can awesome too"
> 
> ...



Kishi did the Rinnegan a favor by connecting it to the main plot and major players. Dying with Nagato would have ultimately made its role rather pointless, like the Byakugan.

Okay, not that bad.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Oct 23, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Shisui likely came later, as it's been implied that he's roughly Itachi's age. As for other MS users? Itachi strongly implied that they were the only ones, hence the comment about many Uchiha killing their friends and brothers in vain.
> 
> Are there any other Uchiha skilled enough to break it other than possibly Itachi, Sasuke, and Shisui, all people who were too young for Madara and Obito to worry about?
> 
> It's possible. I just think the eye thing is more likely.



you gotta take into consideration that from the story itachi told, after madara gain ems, other uchihas tried, so i wouldnt be surprised if those same uchihas who tried exchanging eyes had ms also.


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2012)

The Mangekyou was feared as the strongest, but only two people had it before Shisui and Itachi's time?

Doubt it. 

Now if only Kishi would explain why Madara was the first member of the Uchiha Clan to awaken the Mangekyou. Isn't it a bit far fetched that no Mangekyou capable shinobi existed before Madara's time?


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2012)

Shisui ms abilty was too hax.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Oct 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kishi did the Rinnegan a favor by connecting it to the main plot and major players. Dying with Nagato would have ultimately made its role rather pointless, like the Byakugan.
> 
> Okay, not that bad.



Is ANYTHING that bad?.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 23, 2012)

Geijutsu said:


> Having a sharingan means you could potentially break from the Mugen Tsukuyomi so Obito probably wanted to make sure there wouldn't be any Neos in his Matrix.



I would rage if Kishi makes having an MS or Sharingan the reason for Obito's attack on the Uchiha.

Since the idea that an MS genjutsu, used by a rikudou candidate with the Juubi's chakra, could be broken by an MS or Sharingan is simply unbelievable no matter what angle you stare at it.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 23, 2012)

Technically, Kishimoto is done telling Obito's story. We already know what happens from that point. 

Creating Akatsuki, manipulating Nagato, etc.


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Technically, Kishimoto is done telling Obito's story. We already know what happens from that point.
> 
> Creating Akatsuki, manipulating Nagato, etc.



Yes, but more details, please.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Oct 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> The Mangekyou was feared as the strongest, but only two people had it before Shisui and Itachi's time?
> 
> Doubt it.
> 
> Now if only Kishi would explain why Madara was the first member of the Uchiha Clan to awaken the Mangekyou. Isn't it a bit far fetched that no Mangekyou capable shinobi existed before Madara's time?



that one of those questions that refers to the literary fallacy "begs the question" in any kinda story when it runs long enough i suppose.

the unlikeliness of two people in madara time only awakening ms but in the current timeline 4 uchiha to date since obito have awaken ms in the span of 10yrs.

these are the questions that make one think, its also in the realm of why nagato never resurrected his friend, which happened to be alive after madara died but was to be believe he would resurrect madara himself.

or why nagato didnt get crazy like appear inside a village do chou shinra tensei and just summon deva pain back out and do that to all 5 nations, but needs bijuus?

or rather we are introduced to akatsuki members like deidara who have jutsus that are nearly undetectable that can erase a village nearly instantly before reaction.

kishi has upped the scale of power in shinobis that made u wonder how the hell these villages didnt conqueror other villages.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 23, 2012)

im pretty sure that other MS users existed, but the majority was probably "illegal"

looks like at some point, it became taboo inside of the clan so people stopped going after it, or actually, got condemned if they did...most likely because of the amount of deaths that both the idea of MS and the EMS caused

see, there is a reason why the secret reunions were made in the nakano temple, exacly in the room where rikudou's tablet is, i have my doubts that only the MS users that we know had it, unless Kishi comes up with a good explanation on why they were the only ones that had it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> The Mangekyou was feared as the strongest, but only two people had it before Shisui and Itachi's time?
> 
> Doubt it.
> 
> Now if only Kishi would explain why Madara was the first member of the Uchiha Clan to awaken the Mangekyou. Isn't it a bit far fetched that no Mangekyou capable shinobi existed before Madara's time?



Easy. It's one (or both) of two things:

1) Madara and Izuna somehow gained access to secret Uchiha knowledge. Perhaps they were able to read part of the tablet.

2) As usual, Kishi cuts corners and doesn't bother to elaborate on anything in the world he created.


----------



## brozy (Oct 23, 2012)

well..that kinda depends on how long it actually was between RS creating the ninja world as we know it and Madara unlocking MS, Shodi and Madara are both stuff of legends  and its only been what, 70-80 years? since the founding of the villages so it wouldn't surprise me if the ninja system its only like 2-300 years old, which is enough time for the Uchiha clan to grow to a considerable size and start to try and unlock their eyes fullest potental, so while its possible that there was others who unlocked the Mangekyou before Madara, hes probably the first to push it to its fullest before going blind thus why he is claimed to be the first MS user


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2012)

brozy said:


> well..that kinda depends on how long it actually was between RS creating the ninja world as we know it and Madara unlocking MS, Shodi and Madara are both stuff of legends  and its only been what, 70-80 years? since the founding of the villages so it wouldn't surprise me if the ninja system its only like 2-300 years old, which is enough time for the Uchiha clan to grow to a considerable size and start to try and unlock their eyes fullest potental, so while its possible that there was others who unlocked the Mangekyou before Madara, hes probably the first to push it to its fullest before going blind thus why he is claimed to be the first MS user



Fukasaku is over 850 years old and still thought Rikudou was a legend.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 23, 2012)

I want to see Nagato vs Madara as a grudge match for fucking with him.


----------



## brozy (Oct 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> Fukasaku is over 850 years old and still thought Rikudou was a legend.


Ohhh for real?...hell how did i miss that lol


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 23, 2012)

Didn't know frogs could live that long lol.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2012)

Nardo frogs live a long time.


----------



## jso (Oct 23, 2012)

The Uchiha get their Mangekyou from feeling butthurt. Maybe we've been under revisionist history thanks to Madara and he wasnt necessarily the baddest Uchiha ever (emotionally) lol. He happened to get Mangekyou first cos the losses in constant war hurt his feel so much unlike the rest of his hardass stonecold killer crew. But then he used it to his advantage and _then_ became the clan leader and the hardest out. Same with Izuna. But then the Uchiha became pussies and vied for peace with the Senju and we enter a new era of (relatively) plenty Mangekyou-wielders.

I mean, just look at the confirmed ones:
- Shisui, ultimate peacekeeper
- Itachi, so pacifist he killed his clan for it
- Sasuke, the epitome of butthurt

They're all about the butthurt feels.

I just figured it all out guys.


----------



## God (Oct 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kishi did the Rinnegan a favor by connecting it to the main plot and major players. Dying with Nagato would have ultimately made its role rather pointless, like the Byakugan.
> 
> Okay, not that bad.



No that isn't a favor, because the major plot is a mess, and is Uchiha-structured. Giving the Rinnegan its emergence, its spot in the light, and then letting it die for good would establish a breath of fresh air from the Uchiha, as well as giving Naruto his personal storyline, alongside Pein, Minato and the other prophecy figures (Jiraiya).

By dissolving the Rinnegan into this convoluted plot, he turned Naruto's struggle against Nagato (a fellow Uzumaki) into a struggle against Madara's (an Uchiha) pawn, thus bringing this shit full circle into the main plot. A story in which the Uchiha are the stars.

Similarly, the Edo Tensei spam cheapened every character. Whereas people like Zabuza were originally introductory villains to allow the protags to grow, not necessarily part of the main plot, they were retconned, along with everybody else into Madara's pawn.

All I'm saying is it's possible to have a final villain who doesn't tie into EVERY angle of the story.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 23, 2012)

Nagato stomps


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 23, 2012)

Cubey said:


> All I'm saying is it's possible to have a final villain who doesn't tie into EVERY angle of the story.



That's why Kishi created Teuchi


----------



## NW (Oct 23, 2012)

^ This.

Teuchi is not to be underestimated. 

I bet he'll pop on to the battlefield after the flashback and kill Obito. Then make Madara his bitch and enslave the shinobi world.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 23, 2012)

No Worries said:


> ^ This.
> 
> Teuchi is not to be underestimated.
> 
> I bet he'll pop on to the battlefield after the flashback and kill Obito. Then make Madara his bitch and enslave the shinobi world.



There doesn't exist anyone who isn't _already_ Teuchi's bitch


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 23, 2012)

jso said:


> The Uchiha get their Mangekyou from feeling butthurt. Maybe we've been under revisionist history thanks to Madara and he wasnt necessarily the baddest Uchiha ever (emotionally) lol. He happened to get Mangekyou first cos the losses in constant war hurt his feel so much unlike the rest of his hardass stonecold killer crew. But then he used it to his advantage and _then_ became the clan leader and the hardest out. Same with Izuna. But then the Uchiha became pussies and vied for peace with the Senju and we enter a new era of (relatively) plenty Mangekyou-wielders.
> 
> I mean, just look at the confirmed ones:
> - Shisui, ultimate peacekeeper
> ...


man, define butthurt for me, because last time i saw, Sasuke lost his whole family and has a really good reason to be the way he is


----------



## SaiST (Oct 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> If anything, Itachi implied that there were a number of Mangekyou and Eternal Mangekyou users, from what I remember.
> 
> I'll look it up.


Just the former. Madara's been the only Uchiha to successfully create an Eien no Mangekyou Sharingan, until Sasuke. Many others awakened the Mangekyou Sharingan, but could not repeat Madara's success.


----------



## Octavian (Oct 23, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> man, define butthurt for me, because last time i saw, Sasuke lost his whole family and has a really good reason to be the way he is



nah he doesn't have to define butthurt because his post was butthurt


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah, there are only two EMS



Octavian said:


> nah he doesn't have to define butthurt because his post was butthurt


----------



## Star★Platinum (Oct 23, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> man, define butthurt for me, because last time i saw, Sasuke lost his whole family and has a really good reason to be the way he is



People like to jump on the 'Sasuke's an emo bitch' train.
But ignore the 'Naruto secluded himself for days when JUST his mentor died, Hyperventilated etc.  He chases Sasuke despite Sasuke's lack of care. (He cares a little, we all know it -Team 7 flashback).  Sasuke on the other hand lost ALL of his family, the only surviving member of which, led him to believe he was responsible, forced to die at Sasuke's hands etc.  He has FAR more reason to be emotionally disturbed but did he do what Naruto did and seclude himself crying for days etc?

No, he gets on with shit that needs doing.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 23, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> People like to jump on the 'Sasuke's an emo bitch' train.
> But ignore the 'Naruto secluded himself for days when JUST his mentor died, Hyperventilated etc.  He chases Sasuke despite Sasuke's lack of care. (He cares a little, we all know it -Team 7 flashback).  Sasuke on the other hand lost ALL of his family, the only surviving member of which, led him to believe he was responsible, forced to die at Sasuke's hands etc.  He has FAR more reason to be emotionally disturbed but did he do what Naruto did and seclude himself crying for days etc?
> 
> No, he gets on with shit that needs doing.


exacly .


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 23, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> People like to jump on the 'Sasuke's an emo bitch' train.
> But ignore the 'Naruto secluded himself for days when JUST his mentor died, Hyperventilated etc.  He chases Sasuke despite Sasuke's lack of care. (He cares a little, we all know it -Team 7 flashback).  Sasuke on the other hand lost ALL of his family, the only surviving member of which, led him to believe he was responsible, forced to die at Sasuke's hands etc.  He has FAR more reason to be emotionally disturbed but did he do what Naruto did and seclude himself crying for days etc?
> 
> No, he gets on with shit that needs doing.



He's also shown he cares at least a little at the Team Reunion.
His reaction clearly shows a possibility of TNJ, and Kishi could have had him TNJ'd at that point. His reaction was the selling point for me, though, that he still cares.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 23, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> People like to jump on the 'Sasuke's an emo bitch' train.
> But ignore the 'Naruto secluded himself for days when JUST his mentor died, Hyperventilated etc.  He chases Sasuke despite Sasuke's lack of care. (He cares a little, we all know it -Team 7 flashback).  Sasuke on the other hand lost ALL of his family, the only surviving member of which, led him to believe he was responsible, forced to die at Sasuke's hands etc.  He has FAR more reason to be emotionally disturbed but did he do what Naruto did and seclude himself crying for days etc?
> 
> No, he gets on with shit that needs doing.



wow what a shitty post about jiraiya's death. really sasuke who was 6 didn't cry or seclude himself after his families death? he didn't run back to see everything was empty? maybe you should read the chapter again.

but boo hoo sasuke is so sad and he has so much sadness. his suffering is the worst. NO ONE else can compare to him. boo hoo.

here is the deal. naruto had no one to lose until he was 13. only JUST jiraiya died. yup its the numbers that matter not those who are important.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 23, 2012)

Is anyone else expecting a lot from this coming chapter? 

Idk but I feel like Kishi might give the flashbacks a rest at the end of this chapter.


----------



## Lucciola (Oct 23, 2012)

I think the flashback ended last chapter. Everything else can be explained in current time with a few dialogues. Not interested in seeing them.


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Just the former. Madara's been the only Uchiha to successfully create an Eien no Mangekyou Sharingan, until Sasuke. Many others awakened the Mangekyou Sharingan, but could not repeat Madara's success.



I knew it was something along those lines. 

Nice assist. 




Raging Bird said:


> Is anyone else expecting a lot from this coming chapter?
> 
> Idk but I feel like Kishi might give the flashbacks a rest at the end of this chapter.



Not really.

Expecting one of those chapters that transitions between the end of the flashback and the return to the present time.

But I'm always a bit hopeful for something ground breaking - want to make the week wait feel worth it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 23, 2012)

I believe that Naruto is the only one that Sasuke still recognizes as a true living bond (i dont really think that he cares enough about Sakura or Kakashi), thats why he wants to kill him. He knows that Naruto is the only one who can pass throught all the barriers that he has set, lying to himself, saying that the right path is the one that he chose.

Thats why Itachi said, "first, you will stop lying to yourself", Sasuke was convincing himself that he should kill Naruto, when he doesnt really want it.


----------



## spiritmight (Oct 23, 2012)

Found this somewhere 



> 仮面の男は影の中に彼の組織を開始！
> 
> うちは全滅の秘密...?！


----------



## NW (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't speak Japanese so here's a google translation: 

The Man in the Iron Mask is the start of his organization in the shadows!

Secret of the annihilation of them ...?!


----------



## Lovely (Oct 23, 2012)

I predict one more flashback, which will sadly take up the entire chapter.


----------



## Rosi (Oct 23, 2012)

^
^too good to be true


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 23, 2012)

No Worries said:


> I don't speak Japanese so here's a google translation:
> 
> The Man in the Iron Mask is the start of his organization in the shadows!
> 
> Secret of the annihilation of them ...?!



So Akatsuki's beginning and maybe the Uchiha Massacre?

Seems legit


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 23, 2012)

Could be a real spoiler, could just be a guess. We will probably never know.

I mean, the last couple of chapters have been kind of difficult to guess wrongly about.

- RIN DIED I'M MAD!

- Rin died, I'm your new student!


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 23, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Could be a real spoiler, could just be a guess. We will probably never know.
> 
> I mean, the last couple of chapters have been kind of difficult to guess wrongly about.
> 
> ...



  True, true.

- Rin died, let's start an international group of S class Ninja to steal the Bijuu

- Rin died, let's kill my clan, your Royal Highness


----------



## Shanks (Oct 23, 2012)

Wasn't the last page of 606 about Sasuke and Oro? I have been assuming that they will go to Sasuke in this week's chapter.

The currently flash back is left at a high note and anything that haven't been explained seems to be fairly predictable and probably boring to see in a flash back.


----------



## griaule (Oct 23, 2012)

Rin died, I'm taking over the world.

Won't matter if I kill Kakashi, he's going to be alive in my dream world.


----------



## griaule (Oct 23, 2012)

sparklingwater said:


> Wasn't the last page of 606 about Sasuke and Oro? I have been assuming that they will go to Sasuke in this week's chapter.
> 
> The currently flash back is left at a high note and anything that haven't been explained seems to be fairly predictable and probably boring to see in a flash back.



No, the final page was about Nagato and Tobi.
The whole Sasuke/Oro thing isn't even part of the chapter.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 23, 2012)

sparklingwater said:


> Wasn't the last page of 606 about Sasuke and Oro? I have been assuming that they will go to Sasuke in this week's chapter.
> 
> The currently flash back is left at a high note and anything that haven't been explained seems to be fairly predictable and probably boring to see in a flash back.



You obviously aren't reading the same manga as the rest of us if that's how 606 ended


----------



## Karman (Oct 23, 2012)

Everyone keeps saying that the flashbacks are going to end soon. I just don't see it happening for another week or two. There's still the mask switch missing from the continuity, his motivation for taking out the Uchiha, his reasons for reading the shrine of Nakano, his connections with Danzo, and the part he played in the bloody mist.

If we cut out so soon, we'll have more than an incomplete picture (which I'm fine with), we'll be left with seemingly contradictory motivations. If he's already been told the truth, why go the shrine. If he's after the Bijuu, why not just take Yagura? If he holds no ill will against Konoha, why attack? Why massacre the Uchiha at all if he is indeed on inciting war and bringing the leaf down?

It's a clear picture of his motives that we lack, and not the events that need exploration.


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2012)

Eh, Karman has a point. Obito's flashback may last a bit longer; can't imagine another opportunity to reveal Obito's connection to Danzou on that night.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 23, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> *I believe that Naruto is the only one that Sasuke still recognizes as a true living bond* (i dont really think that he cares enough about Sakura or Kakashi), thats why he wants to kill him. He knows that Naruto is the only one who can pass throught all the barriers that he has set, lying to himself, saying that the right path is the one that he chose.
> 
> Thats why Itachi said, "first, you will stop lying to yourself", Sasuke was convincing himself that he should kill Naruto, when he doesnt really want it.



I think he and Itachi were the only bonds he had to begin with, and seeing as Itachi is dead, that doesn't leave many options.


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I think he and Itachi were the only bonds he had to begin with, and seeing as Itachi is dead, that doesn't leave many options.



Sasuke needs to get laid.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> Sasuke needs to get laid.



In b4 Jeanne.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm gonna say we'll get Obito vs Nagato.
Latter destroying the Zetsu suit part for the head part which Obito
keeps as a memorial becoming the mask.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> Sasuke needs to get laid.



He's got Karin for that


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Oct 23, 2012)

I wonder if the HQ have any idea on the status of their leaders.. 
Last time we saw them is when they are trying to boost everyone's morale  but now...


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> He's got Karin for that



He had Karin for that, but sadly, he passed.


----------



## AoshiKun (Oct 23, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> He's got *Naruto* for that


Sorry but I had to fix that


----------



## Lurko (Oct 23, 2012)

I predict this is the last flashback chapter.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Oct 23, 2012)

Why do I have a strange feeling that we'll be seeing the Juubi's emergence at the end of this chapter?


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> He had Karin for that, but sadly, he passed.



He still learnt well from Kakashi and penetrated all the bitches 



AoshiKun said:


> Sorry but I had to fix that







Menacing Eyes said:


> Why do I have a strange feeling that we'll be seeing the Juubi's emergence at the end of this chapter?



Kishi doesn't have the balls


----------



## Gabe (Oct 23, 2012)

about the  juubi wonder if we will even see it this year and it will end up being the year ends cliff hanger


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2012)

Gabe said:


> about the  juubi wonder if we will even see it this year and it will end up being the year ends cliff hanger



Tsh, probably.

That or the Alliance showing up to support Naruto.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> Tsh, probably.
> 
> That or the Alliance showing up to support Naruto.



I like the idea of both of them happening simultaneously with a purdy double-spread


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 23, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Could be a real spoiler, could just be a guess. We will probably never know.
> 
> I mean, the last couple of chapters have been kind of difficult to guess wrongly about.
> 
> ...


so true 



PikaCheeka said:


> I think he and Itachi were the only bonds he had to begin with, and seeing as Itachi is dead, that doesn't leave many options.




i can see Sasuke saying:

"You are like a brother to me Naruto...and you know what i like to do to my brothers..."


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> I like the idea of both of them happening simultaneously with a purdy double-spread



Would be cool if the Juubi, WTF murdered, the Alliance in a single blow.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 23, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> so true
> 
> 
> 
> ...



revenge sex kill



Klue said:


> Would be cool if the Juubi, WTF murdered, the Alliance in a single blow.



  

KISHI GIVE US CARNAGE ON THE BATTLEFIELD WITH THE JUUBI


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 23, 2012)

i can already see what will happen


in one chapter, the alliance arrives all proud, full of love declarations to Naruto

"Naruto, we are here to help you Naruto blah"

next chapter, Madara rapes the alliance


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 23, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i can already see what will happen
> 
> 
> in one chapter, the alliance arrives all proud, full of love declarations to Naruto
> ...



 
Madara just has to look at them to do that. He wouldn't even break a swear but would break bitches like he broke Tsunade in half


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2012)

Bad thing about the Alliance getting stomped, is that it only increases the chances we'll see another Rinne Tensei reset.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> Bad thing about the Alliance getting stomped, is that it only increases the chances we'll see another Rinne Tensei reset.



 

That is the kind of shit Kishi would pull, afterall


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 23, 2012)

Who would even do Rinne Tensei though?

I don't think Obito can do it, and I doubt Madara would ever do it regardless of whether he can or not.

Edit: Shit, gotta make my next post count.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Oct 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> Bad thing about the Alliance getting stomped, is that it only increases the chances we'll see another Rinne Tensei reset.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 23, 2012)

Alliance gets meteor'd...Obito gets TNJ'd and rinne tensei 


would be cool if Madara killed the whole alliance for the lulz


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 23, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> Alliance gets meteor'd...Obito gets TNJ'd and rinne tensei
> 
> 
> would be cool if Madara killed the whole alliance for the lulz



It would be hilarious, yeah 

but Kishi wouldn't do it because nobody dies in this fucking War


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 23, 2012)

OH NOES, Naruto will TNJ Juubi to Rinne Tensei thewholeninjaworldthe alliance


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> Bad thing about the Alliance getting stomped, is that it only increases the chances we'll see another Rinne Tensei reset.


Not again.


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Not again.



Lol, it's bound to happen. We all know it.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 23, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> OH NOES, Naruto will TNJ Juubi to Rinne Tensei thewholeninjaworldthe alliance






We all know the Juubi will be Naruto's bitch, anyway. 

Don't really have my hopes up for the Juubi unless it says 'fuck this, I'm going to be a ballerina'


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Oct 23, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> OH NOES, Naruto will TNJ Juubi to Rinne Tensei thewholeninjaworldthe alliance



Tajiki!!!  

pek


----------



## jacamo (Oct 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> The Mangekyou was feared as the strongest, but only two people had it before Shisui and Itachi's time?
> 
> Doubt it.
> 
> Now if only Kishi would explain why Madara was the first member of the Uchiha Clan to awaken the Mangekyou. Isn't it a bit far fetched that no Mangekyou capable shinobi existed before Madara's time?



if we are supposed to believe their was more fighting between clans pre-Konoha, then Uchiha with MS must have been more common back in the day... Itachi's story of Uchiha "abusing" Izanagi in the past comes to mind

its the whole "losing someone close to you" concept, and those intense emotions (namely hatred ) awaken MS... but of course it was made taboo in order to prevent their Uchiha comrades from going blind and getting ninja aids



PikaCheeka said:


> Easy. It's one (or both) of two things:
> 
> 1) Madara and Izuna somehow gained access to secret Uchiha knowledge. Perhaps they were able to read part of the tablet.
> 
> 2) As usual, Kishi cuts corners and doesn't bother to elaborate on anything in the world he created.



number 2...  sadly Kishi never elaborated or explored the world he created, instead he leaves it up to fantards to come up with his "explanations"

like the other shinobi villages prior to the village system, their founding clans and what their ninjas are like... in Konoha we have Senju, Uchiha, Hyuga, Sarutobi, Aburame, Inuzuka, Nara, Akamichi, Yamanaka, etc right? 

well, i would have really liked to know more about Kumo's clans as well... Suna's, Iwa's, and Kiri's (lol at least we have Yuhi and Hozuki)



jso said:


> The Uchiha get their Mangekyou from feeling butthurt. Maybe we've been under revisionist history thanks to Madara and he wasnt necessarily the baddest Uchiha ever (emotionally) lol. He happened to get Mangekyou first cos the losses in constant war hurt his feel so much unlike the rest of his hardass stonecold killer crew. But then he used it to his advantage and _then_ became the clan leader and the hardest out. Same with Izuna. But then the Uchiha became pussies and vied for peace with the Senju and we enter a new era of (relatively) plenty Mangekyou-wielders.
> 
> I mean, just look at the confirmed ones:
> - Shisui, ultimate peacekeeper
> ...



if you substitute butthurt with hatred it actually makes sense


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 23, 2012)

thats what will happen, Madara will kill all the alliance, and when Juubi is reborn, Naruto will take Rikudou's bible out of his ass, and Juubi will have flashbacks about the time when Rikudou was writting it and read it for him, then he will decide to use all his chakra to revive the whole ninja world...vanishing in the process


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Who would even do Rinne Tensei though?
> 
> I don't think Obito can do it, and I doubt Madara would ever do it regardless of whether he can or not.
> 
> Edit: Shit, gotta make my next post count.



Lol, Sasuke.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 23, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> thats what will happen, Madara will kill all the alliance, and when Juubi is reborn, Naruto will take Rikudou's bible out of his ass, and Juubi will have flashbacks about the time when Rikudou was writting it and read it for him, then he will decide to use all his chakra to revive the whole ninja world...vanishing in the process



 This will totally happen. 

We'll also probably find out that someone killed the Juubi's puppy, which is why he started killing shit in the Rikudou's time


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> This will totally happen.
> 
> We'll also probably find out that someone killed the Juubi's puppy, which is why he started killing shit in the Rikudou's time



Naruto becomes the Rikudou Sage, takes the Juubi back in time, fails at PNJ, the entire cycle starts all over again.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 23, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> This will totally happen.
> 
> We'll also probably find out that someone killed the Juubi's puppy, which is why he started killing shit in the Rikudou's time





it wont be a puppy though, it will probably be a mini version of himself, a little brother or son, something like that


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> it wont be a puppy though, it will probably be a mini version of himself, a little brother or son, something like that



  

Too funny; NF would bash Kishi so fuckin' hard.


----------



## Jad (Oct 23, 2012)

If the Bleach Spoiler is out, does that mean the Naruto ones coming soon


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm reallying hoping that the flashback will have ended and that we get to see Madara smack Naruto around.


----------



## Saf (Oct 23, 2012)

Pretty sure if you go back to Tobi's first exposition on Madara and the Uchiha, there's a panel of a bunch of Uchiha with the Mangekyou.

Hey everyone, Saf's back.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Oct 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> Too funny; NF would bash Kishi so fuckin' hard.


I think "bash" is an understatement. He'd probably get death threats.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> Lol, Sasuke.



FFFFFFFFFFFuck no actually I would okay with that if Sasuke died as a result.



heylove said:


> I'm reallying hoping that the flashback will have ended and that we get to see Madara smack Naruto around.



Doubt it, at the very least we still have to find out what Obito did in the Mist Village.


----------



## Tregis (Oct 23, 2012)

Hopefully this flashback will end soon. Not that I'm not enjoying the extra information, but I'm itching to see the Madara vs Bee & Naruto fight play out.


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2012)

Jad said:


> If the Bleach Spoiler is out, does that mean the Naruto ones coming soon



No, not necessarily.

Those spoilers arrived yesterday by an unknown provider.


----------



## Jad (Oct 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> No, not necessarily.
> 
> Those spoilers arrived yesterday by an unknown provider.



Oh I didn't know, just woke up. Crazy.


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Doubt it, at the very least we still have to find out what Obito did in the Mist Village.



Eh, can't really remember if there is something important that we need to know about.  We do have the general gist of what he did, anything else probably isn't necessary.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 23, 2012)

Klue said:


> Too funny; NF would bash Kishi so fuckin' hard.


i dont even want to imagine what the reaction would be like


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2012)

Tregis said:


> Hopefully this flashback will end soon. Not that I'm not enjoying the extra information, but I'm itching to see the Madara vs Bee & Naruto fight play out.



As am I. Of course I'm interested in his backstory, but it couldn't have come at a worst time.


----------



## jacamo (Oct 23, 2012)

i highly doubt these flashbacks are ending soon

people are being way too hopeful


----------



## kaze1028 (Oct 23, 2012)

No chapter next week.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 23, 2012)

heylove said:


> Eh, can't really remember if there is something important that we need to know about.  We do have the general gist of what he did, anything else probably isn't necessary.



Eh, the only things I would say that are important is how he took control in the first place and what led to Yagura releasing the Three Tails.



jacamo said:


> i highly doubt these flashbacks are ending soon
> 
> people are being way too hopeful



Truth. Remember, there's no such thing as hope.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 23, 2012)

about madara and izuna being the first to awaken the MS is weird especially in time of war many uchiha probably suffered loses that could awaken the MS. maybe they were just special or had a mentor maybe madara met RS elder son if madara could be alive for what seem 100 years or more before he died why not RS son. or they found the tablet and were able to read it.

also i dont know if kishi will go into tobi taking over the kiri since no one from kiri is there and there should be no point to go deep into it maybe we will see a couple pages. one thing we could see though is obito tricking the uchiha in to meeting to set them up for the kyuubi attack.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 23, 2012)

No chapter next week?

Priceless.


----------



## bleakwinter (Oct 23, 2012)

We are long overdue for a chapter about Sakura's emotions and feelings!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 23, 2012)

To be fair it's been how many weeks since we last had a break?

We've been dreading one for weeks.


----------



## Klue (Oct 24, 2012)

kaze1028 said:


> No chapter next week.



Post proof.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> Post proof.



Isn't he the dude who gave us accurate spoilers for two or three weeks in a row recently?


----------



## jacamo (Oct 24, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Truth. Remember, there's no such thing as hope.



what chapter did the flashbacks start? 

i wouldnt be surprised if we got 10 chapters of flashbacks in total



PikaCheeka said:


> Isn't he the dude who gave us accurate spoilers for two or three weeks in a row recently?



HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Klue (Oct 24, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Isn't he the dude who gave us accurate spoilers for two or three weeks in a row recently?



Don't know.

I haven't been around during spoiler time for the past few weeks.


----------



## MYJC (Oct 24, 2012)

I think the flashbacks will end this chapter. 

There's not much more we don't know - I guess we may get a little bit about what Obito did in the Mist Village and maybe the fight with Minato, but we pretty much know how he went from Obito to Tobi. I'd be surprised if we don't get back to the fight this chapter.


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 24, 2012)

If there is one thing Kishi has to explain it's Obitos knowledge of Uzumaki seals.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 24, 2012)

jacamo said:


> what chapter did the flashbacks start?
> 
> i wouldnt be surprised if we got 10 chapters of flashbacks in total



Technically they started in 601, but we've only had chapters of pure flashback since 602.

So five chapters, more or less. I could see us going all the way to ten if we cover everything Obito's been up to over the years, including the Mist Village, Kyuubi Attack, and the Uchiha Massacre.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 24, 2012)

^ I wouldn't mind four or five more chapters, honestly, IF they covered the things we actually have questions about. If they're going to be full of toilet humor and Rin angst, then forget it.



Klue said:


> Don't know.
> 
> I haven't been around during spoiler time for the past few weeks.



You negged him because you thought he posted a fake, as his profile proves. I just did a search on old posts and he seems to appear from time to time over the years with legit spoilers.

Anyway not 100% saying he's right this time. Just saying he's a confirmed spoiler source, so I don't really have a reason to disbelieve him this time.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 24, 2012)

i don't mind the flashbacks but i wish we change villain i want madara to start his  want to see  the fight vs shodai, how he survived and what he did after that, when and how he gave nagato the rinnegan  and when he brought the juubi gedo mazo from the moon.


----------



## Klue (Oct 24, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> ^ I wouldn't mind four or five more chapters, honestly, IF they covered the things we actually have questions about. If they're going to be full of toilet humor and Rin angst, then forget it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You would bring that up.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> Naruto becomes the Rikudou Sage, takes the Juubi back in time, fails at PNJ, the entire cycle starts all over again.



Don't do it, Kishi 



Jeαnne said:


> it wont be a puppy though, it will probably be a mini version of himself, a little brother or son, something like that



 the shitstorm would be neverending 



kaze1028 said:


> No chapter next week.


----------



## Jad (Oct 24, 2012)

Come on, give us some of the fight Kishi, do it! Show me the Masters at work!

Oh by the way you idiot users. Don't fucking neg me because I don't want to see the flashbacks or I am not enjoying the story as much as you are. I don't go freaking negging every person that says "More flashbacks".


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> You would bring that up.



5/5 databook for KT memory.



Gabe said:


> i don't mind the flashbacks but i wish we change villain i want madara to start his  want to see  the fight vs shodai, how he survived and what he did after that, when and how he gave nagato the rinnegan  and when he brought the juubi gedo mazo from the moon.



I'd rather not. We all know what happens to villains after they get their full flashbacks. 

If Kishi has any sense he's going to milk that flashback for all its worth, and I doubt he's going to do such a long flashback after this one.


----------



## auem (Oct 24, 2012)

kaze1028 is genuine...

but he should post spoiler first..


----------



## Gunners (Oct 24, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'd rather not. We all know what happens to villains after they get their full flashbacks.
> 
> If Kishi has any sense he's going to milk that flashback for all its worth, and I doubt he's going to do such a long flashback after this one.



Depending on how much he decides to milk the series we will get a long flash back about Madara. A flashback about the elder brother and younger brother and a lengthy Flashback about Rikudou.


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 24, 2012)

we find out obito warped little babies to give them hashirama cells and sharingans on their legs then put them in genjutsu to hide under rocks until the time came for him to revive madara. now that madara is alive/dead, they are coming back with a vengeance and thirst for blood and girlfriends


----------



## Jad (Oct 24, 2012)

Damn, no chapter next week................Kishi >_>


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 24, 2012)

All a tankoban long


----------



## Turrin (Oct 24, 2012)

Jad said:


> Damn, not chapter next week..........................................Kishi >_>


Well if there is no chapter next week than were probably in for pretty big cliff hanger this chapter, which is always interesting for discussion.


----------



## Jad (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm just waiting for the spoiler to say "we return to the fight". OOh come on, it's like trying to win the lottery here xD


----------



## Raging Bird (Oct 24, 2012)

Please let this be a chapter about Naruto vs Madara.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 24, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Please let this be a chapter about Naruto vs Madara.



not a chance


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Please let this be a chapter about Naruto vs Madara.



This chapter will most likely be about Kakashi and Obito, if we're lucky we'll have a few pages of Naruto fighting Madara.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 24, 2012)

Am I the only person who wants this flashback to continue? 

I can't stand Obito but I want some damn answers, at least. Besides as soon as we go back to the fight it's pretty much a given that there's going to be a 3-chapter-long angsty convo between him and Kakashi.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 24, 2012)

Remember the days of Evil and Mangateers. Those were the days


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 24, 2012)

Really, if the flashback was going to end, we'd have gotten some transition panels last chapter.

Until that happens we're going to remain in the past.


----------



## auem (Oct 24, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Remember the days of Evil and Mangateers. Those were the days



nowadays we are getting chapters quicker than ever...


----------



## Jad (Oct 24, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Really, if the flashback was going to end, we'd have gotten some transition panels last chapter.
> 
> Until that happens we're going to remain in the past.



But I don't want to


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 24, 2012)

auem said:


> nowadays we are getting chapters quicker than ever...



I know. But Evil's games and Mangateers' uber early spoilers gave us something to talk about / discuss for a couple of hours 

Maybe I'm just impatient 

Still. The chapter before a break is nearly always good; so I think we're in for a treat

*In Kishi We Trust*


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 24, 2012)

We learn Tobi was behind hanzou killing yahiko, to further awaken the rinnegan. Flash back ends (will resume when Sasuke enters later on, since it will involve the uchiha massacre) Fighting starts between the two groups.


----------



## Klue (Oct 24, 2012)

Somehow, this chapter needs to further uncover the mystery that is the Rikudou Sage. Maybe Obito will inform Nagato about the Sage, in effort to gain his trust.


----------



## Sango-chan (Oct 24, 2012)

More flashbacks, More answered questions and more questions, and maybe Rin might comeback to life via zombie no justu (forgot which justu it was )


----------



## vered (Oct 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> Somehow, this chapter needs to further uncover the mystery that is the Rikudou Sage. Maybe Obito will inform Nagato about the Sage, in effort to gain his trust.



I hope it will concentrate more on the Rinnegan but anything of the 2 will be fine with me.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 24, 2012)

we need more revelations. The last few chapters have had heaps of revelations - so Kishi should continue this trend because it would be awesome


----------



## auem (Oct 24, 2012)

chapter out...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 24, 2012)

Well this title sounds promising.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 24, 2012)

nice chapter that dragon of shodai was awesome


----------



## Klue (Oct 24, 2012)

Shodai's Wood is amazing.


----------



## Sango-chan (Oct 24, 2012)

I didn't think that flashbacks would end so soon (for now) maybe later on will see what happen to Rin in Kakashi's point of view.


----------



## Rosi (Oct 24, 2012)

Fuck you Kishi


----------



## Rika24 (Oct 24, 2012)

Klue said:


> Shodai's Wood is amazing.



that sounds so wrong lol

anyways, so Rin's last name is Nohara? what does it mean? (sounds like a fanon name)

so Gai is helping fight Madara, leaving Kakashi to fight Obito on his own huh? (kinda out of character for Gai isn't it?) Gai actually looks really bad there too. but yay to finally getting back to the fight. 

since there are still some missing info that'll need more flashbacks, i'm hoping that won't affect the outcome of this fight (like letting Obito win so we can get more flashbacks later). Kakashi you better not die


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 24, 2012)

THANK GOD RIN IS NOT HARUNO!!!!!11111


----------



## Rika24 (Oct 24, 2012)

did anyone else notice how it seems Obito was only thinking in flashback and not speaking out loud? that's really annoying since that means we might not find out about why Kakashi killed Rin 

and  is now a good time to bring  up again? since now it seems that Obito only found out about Naruto because of Kakashi, which led to Minato and Kushina's death. Kishi, why must you hate on Kakashi so much?


----------



## NarutoSamaMan (Oct 24, 2012)

Good chapter 7.5-8/10 I liked the Wood dragon thing and the whole Obito & Yahiko interaction Yahiko is a boss he was basically like "Dude, you're full of shit we leaving."


----------



## Turrin (Oct 24, 2012)

*Naruto Chapter 607 Youtube Review: How Kakashi Killed the Fourth Hokage*

My thoughts on the recent chapter of Naruto, tell me what you think:

[YOUTUBE]nGUbT30J1jQ[/YOUTUBE]

In case that link doesn't work: 

How do you feel about the fact that Kakashi spilled the intel that let to Kurama's attack? How do you think Obito vs Kakashi will play out? What do you think Madara Wood Release Dragon will do?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 24, 2012)

Gave you a thumb's up dude.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 24, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Gave you a thumb's up dude.


Thanks man. By the way can you see the video? Because i'm not sure the link is working.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 24, 2012)

Fuck you Turrin, stop hating on Kakashi, even if it's the truth 

I have to agree with you about the parallel between Naruto/Yahiko and Sasuke/Nagato. I am hoping to see Kakashi defeat Obito because he's always been looked down upon and hasn't had a proper fight since like early Part 2 or even Part 1 against Zabuza. Although, I'm still puzzled too, as to how he's going to defeat Obito, because it took the four of them last time to just get a single hit on Obito. As a result, it should technically be exponentially difficult for Kakashi to actually land a hit on Obito, but perhaps them facing off and beating the shit out of each other is exactly what this manga needs. I do agree that if Kakashi defeats Obito on his own, that he's easily going to be one of the strongest characters in the manga and that's how I always thought Kishimoto envisioned him (e.g. as a replacement for Hiruzen).

Madara vs. Naruto is entertaining but I don't think Naruto is going to be able to defeat Madara out of the blue and just like that. He's far to well rounded and I think I'm going to stick with my theory that Sasuke or Sakura will end up bailing him out some how, I just plainly don't see a way for Naruto to actually defeat him, at least on his own. The Gokage were having difficulty but whatever remains of them can come and assist Naruto in defeating that Madara, it would be eventually save face.

I think the Wood Release Dragon will only prolong the fight and it won't capture Naruto. One of the things you seem to be forgetting is that without the Kyuubi, Naruto is still a sage and he can enter Sage Mode and the wood-based techniques will not have any effect on him. Naruto can alternatively probably just transform that dragon technique into a tree like he did with Zetsu's but, I'm not sure how effective that will be with bijuu-restraining powers being the focal reason behind the attack.

PS: I also ended up giving you a thumbs up, normally I don't do shit like that because it ends up pasting it on my facebook, but I did it anyway.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 24, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Thanks man. By the way can you see the video? Because i'm not sure the link is working.


Had to open it up in a new tab to see it.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 24, 2012)

Turrin, put everything after the "equal sign" between the Youtube tags, not the whole link.

Basically, this, quote me to see it:

[YOUTUBE]nGUbT30J1jQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Turrin (Oct 24, 2012)

Ryuzaki said:


> Turrin, put everything after the "equal sign" between the Youtube tags, not the whole link.
> 
> Basically, this, quote me to see it:



Thanks man that really helped me out.



> Ryuzaki said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck you Turrin, stop hating on Kakashi, even if it's the truth
> ...



All of these are great points and I personally really like Kakashi and like I said I feel bad for the poor guy, killing his Sensei and all LOL. As for your other points I feel like if Kakashi beats Obito, & Obito isn't gimped in some way he'd be well above Hiruzen. I also have no problem with it as long as Kishimoto can make it convincing, but i'm not sure how he can.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 24, 2012)

Turrin said:


> All of these are great points and I personally really like Kakashi and like I said I feel bad for the poor guy, killing his Sensei and all LOL. As for your other points I feel like if Kakashi beats Obito, & Obito isn't gimped in some way he'd be well above Hiruzen. I also have no problem with it as long as Kishimoto can make it convincing, but i'm not sure how he can.



Yeah, I feel bad for him, he's got the worst luck in the manga, Pain attacks and he draws the one body that has the most plot relevance. Hopefully, he thaws this one out somehow and wins the fight, it'd be really great win for him. 

Kishimoto didn't really touch upon it but I remember in the manga it said that the sharingan in non-Uchiha individuals had hidden potentials as well. I believe it was in reference to Danzo, but I don't really know what he meant by that because 5 minutes later, Obito guessed the technique but Kakashi unlocking something unique would be an interesting turn of events.

Also, that Clayton fellow in already commented in on your video is probably like the Dark Rasengan and jplaya of the Kakashi fandom.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 24, 2012)

Ryuzaki said:


> Yeah, I feel bad for him, he's got the worst luck in the manga, Pain attacks and he draws the one body that has the most plot relevance.


Yeah Kakashi has more reason than any of the villains to go insane, but he fights through it. That gives me mad respect for him.



> Kishimoto didn't really touch upon it but I remember in the manga it said that the sharingan in non-Uchiha individuals had hidden potentials as well. I believe it was in reference to Danzo, but I don't really know what he meant by that because 5 minutes later, Obito guessed the technique but Kakashi unlocking something unique would be an interesting turn of events.
> 
> Also, that Clayton fellow in already commented in on your video is probably like the Dark Rasengan and jplaya of the Kakashi fandom.


A none Uchiha's Sharingan having special powers is certainly interesting. Do you remember what chapter that was in?


----------



## daschysta (Oct 24, 2012)

Kakashi could very well get some sort of power up due to the unique situation of his eye. Perhaps the 3rd technique shared by their sharingan somehow by analyzing the link between their eyes during the fight?


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 24, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Yeah Kakashi has more reason than any of the villains to go insane, but he fights through it. That gives me mad respect for him.


Yeah, I was hoping that Kishimoto would've given him some more fights, he has been my favorite character for a minute now. 


Turrin said:


> A none Uchiha's Sharingan having special powers is certainly interesting. Do you remember what chapter that was in?


I'm not sure, but it was when Sasuke was fighting Danzo because I think he was complimenting Danzo but I wasn't really sure what Tobi was meaning by it. I'll look for it tomorrow and get back to you on that.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 24, 2012)

daschysta said:


> Kakashi could very well get some sort of power up due to the unique situation of his eye. Perhaps the 3rd technique shared by their sharingan somehow by analyzing the link between their eyes during the fight?


That would certainly be awesome if Kakashi was smart enough to figure out how to exploit the link in their eyes some how to use the combined power of their MS. Wonder how Hax'd Obito's MS Susano'o would be. You think it would have the ability to teleport?



Ryuzaki said:


> Yeah, I was hoping that Kishimoto would've given him some more fights, he has been my favorite character for a minute now.


Well how many years has it been since we were suppose to get the year of Kakashi? LOL. 



> I'm not sure, but it was when Sasuke was fighting Danzo because I think he was complimenting Danzo but I wasn't really sure what Tobi was meaning by it. I'll look for it tomorrow and get back to you on that.


Alright I'll also try and find it.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 24, 2012)

Turrin said:


> That would certainly be awesome if Kakashi was smart enough to figure out how to exploit the link in their eyes some how to use the combined power of their MS. Wonder how Hax'd Obito's MS Susano'o would be. You think it would have the ability to teleport?


I thought a prerequisite was to activate a genjutsu in one eye and a ninjutsu in the other, would they still qualify for a Susano'o if its both ninjutsus? I ask this because Shisui had a double genjutsu, one was Kotoamatsukami and the other was a similar technique.



Turrin said:


> Well how many years has it been since we were suppose to get the year of Kakashi? LOL.
> 
> Alright I'll also try and find it.


We've waited too long, I'm just glad we're getting are dues paid. Now I know how Dallas Mavericks fans must've felt.


----------



## daschysta (Oct 24, 2012)

The flashback stressed that Kakashi and Obito would have some sort of power, figurative or literal if they fought together. If anyone is smart enough to do such a thing it would be Kakashi, and it would be a big enough boost to make his victory plausible. The other possibility is if Kakashi could Hinge a Kage Bunshin, Kamui it and have it lying like a sleeper agent in tobi's dimension, or he could generally find a way to use his own Kamui to assail Tobi in the other dimension. There are more possibilities than people are giving Kakashi credit for. He has unique tools, Kishi can make a Kakashi victory work, he isn't that outmatched other than Tobi's superior variation of Kamui. Finally the year of Kakashi is culminating. It's been a long tough road. Even if Kakashi holds his own and fights to a draw before TNJing Tobi it is a really good feat. Inertia points to a Kakashi victory though.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Oct 24, 2012)

If Kakashi uses a KB to transform into a rock and has it sent to Kamuiland, Obito's fucked.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 24, 2012)

LikeNaruto

Anyone else feel like Obito wanting to be Hokage is totally forced? 

Where was this during Gaiden?


----------



## Bamfaliscious M (Oct 24, 2012)

Chapter was tease material damn break, however it is getting interesting with Kishi slipping in little pieces of key info.

Shodai Dragon, Kakashi talking to Rin's grave whilst being spied on. This Naruto/Obito opposite side of the same coin and Naruto having his fathers will/ideology.

Drawing in this chapter is


----------



## Selva (Oct 24, 2012)

Last two pages are the only worthy pages in this lackluster chapter. Thank God we're out of this flashbacks shitty phase for now though.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm content with the flashback as it is right now, but only because I'm certain our remaining questions will be answered later.

But that break


----------



## ShadeX23 (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah, didn't like this chapter. Why? Plot holes. First off, way back in issue 510, Obito said that he inspired Yahiko to create the Akatsuki, which truly surprised her and even caused her to be speechless... whereas in this issue she was right there when Yahiko said "nah, screw off, we don't like your ideals." So what was Kishi trying to establish, that Nagato started working with Obito after Yahiko's death, when his resolve was broken? But wouldn't that contradict Obito's claim to have inspired _Yahiko_? Or does Konan just have alzheimers? 

Also, what happened to Spiral Zetsu? Y'know, the guy that seemed to have an identical personality to that of Tobi before claiming to be Madara, the guy who encased Obito and who had the same face as the mask Tobi first wore.. I mean, it's not a big deal, but I think it would have been nice to know where he went to, since they took the trouble of introducing him as a character. Also, while we're on the topic, why did Obito massacre the Uchiha? Are you telling me that Rin's life, the life of the girl who friend-zoned you, is more important that the life of your FAMILY!? 

And don't get me wrong: I actually think Obito's fall to darkness was done well.. up to this point. Right now, in this single issue, the plotholes have piled up so much that I can't take it seriously any more. And I never thought I would honestly say that. I mean, this is honestly the first time I've ever complained about plot holes, but it's just bad writing. 

Also, by the sound of it, it seems like Kakashi and Obito are going to get straight to the fight next issue, rather than have Kakashi explain, y'know, why he ran his chidori through Rin's chest and pretty much set in motion every bad thing in the manga. Oh well.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 24, 2012)

Lol break. 

I am disappointed with Naruto's character once again. I remember when that prick told people that he was Uzumaki Naruto, you better remember that name, because one day he's going to be Hokage and fuck anyone who told him no. Now his line is 'I believe in myself because Jiraiya believed in me.' or 'I'm the fourth Hokage's son.' or 'someone believes me'. Before, Naruto defined himself, but now, others define Naruto. Before, Naruto had his identity, but he still relied on his friends when he needed to, but now he has no identify besides what others consider him to be, and he doesn't rely on anyone at all. Before, Naruto was selfish and a loner for all the right reasons, but now he's selfish and a loner for all the wrong ones.

I know many cry endlessly about plotholes and PIS and whatever negativity for weeks to no end. This is by no means an attempt at that and I'd slit my wrists before I became a whinner of that calibre. However, I can't help but feel sad at Naruto's character taking a nosedive.


----------



## ChaunMan (Oct 24, 2012)

We still need to know WHY Kakashi killed Rin.


----------



## EJ (Oct 24, 2012)

Where the fuck is the spoiler thread?


----------



## HashiramaUchiha (Oct 24, 2012)

Hashirama wood dragon... that was awesome.


----------



## Turrin (Oct 24, 2012)

Ryuzaki said:


> I thought a prerequisite was to activate a genjutsu in one eye and a ninjutsu in the other, would they still qualify for a Susano'o if its both ninjutsus? I ask this because Shisui had a double genjutsu, one was Kotoamatsukami and the other was a similar technique.


I think that was just a prerequisite for Itachi's Sharingan, because Sasuke didn't have to activate Tsukuyomi.



> We've waited too long, I'm just glad we're getting are dues paid. Now I know how Dallas Mavericks fans must've felt.


LOL.



daschysta said:


> The flashback stressed that Kakashi and Obito would have some sort of power, figurative or literal if they fought together. If anyone is smart enough to do such a thing it would be Kakashi, and it would be a big enough boost to make his victory plausible. The other possibility is if Kakashi could Hinge a Kage Bunshin, Kamui it and have it lying like a sleeper agent in tobi's dimension, or he could generally find a way to use his own Kamui to assail Tobi in the other dimension. There are more possibilities than people are giving Kakashi credit for. He has unique tools, Kishi can make a Kakashi victory work, he isn't that outmatched other than Tobi's superior variation of Kamui. Finally the year of Kakashi is culminating. It's been a long tough road. Even if Kakashi holds his own and fights to a draw before TNJing Tobi it is a really good feat. Inertia points to a Kakashi victory though.


True there are some possibilities, but it doesn't seem like Kakashi should have the chakra left to pull them off. For example the KB + Kamui combo your talking about should take a-lot of chakra, and Kakashi should be near empty, but maybe Kishi just doesn't care about chakra anymore.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Oct 24, 2012)

average chapter for me. It would've been higher if the chapter had more action and less Obito nonsense. The flashback should've ended with Obito's conversaton with the Ame trio imo. At least it was salvaged by everything after that. Btw, did anyone think Madara had used Shinra Tensei in those few panels immediately following the last flashback?





Hydro Spiral said:


> Link removed
> 
> Anyone else feel like Obito wanting to be Hokage is totally forced?
> 
> Where was this during Gaiden?


you're not alone, believe me 


> Before, Naruto defined himself, but now, others define Naruto.


that kind of bothers me for some reason too. He was much better as a character when his whole thing was about proving his own worth; not as someone's student/son. At least that's my opinion. But i guess considering whose son he is and who his sensei was, he wanted a little something to be proud about. Like how Sasuke is about being an Uchiha


----------



## just a fan (Oct 24, 2012)

kakashi was talking to rin,  does this mean that she might not had been a spy or a traitor?  i doubt that kakashi would ever approach her grave if that was the case. also, i dont think konoha would have a grave for her if she was a spy...maybe im minding the details too much...


----------



## NW (Oct 24, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Link removed
> 
> Anyone else feel like Obito wanting to be Hokage is totally forced?
> 
> Where was this during Gaiden?


What would that have to do with Gaiden? 

The Hokage thing didn't have a place there.



just a fan said:


> kakashi was talking to rin,  does this mean that she might not had been a spy or a traitor?  i doubt that kakashi would ever approach her grave if that was the case. also, i dont think konoha would have a grave for her if she was a spy...maybe im minding the details too much...


I think it was obvious she wasnt a spy before this chapter.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 24, 2012)

looks like Naruto is going to have some problem pretty soon 


there are many plot points foreshadowing this, lets see if kishi will really take the predictable route like always


----------



## MonkeyDNaruto (Oct 24, 2012)

*Kishi....*

Ok..im not sure if i was the only one who felt duped by this chapter but let me just say that i believe this chapter was pointless. it was complete and utter garbage. tell me, what sig ificant question was answered? you know whats actually funny though...MORE questions have been raised...such as how spiral zetsu went away and why obito went to a new mask.  I dont underatand why did kishi cut this flashbakc short when it needed to be long yet he puts flashbacks like kabuto unnecessarily long.


moreover, there were damn plot holes and tineline inconsistencies. First of all, did i see that right with obito summoning the kyuubi over rin's grave? because iirc obito summoned the kyuubi in a different place during kushknas flashback. Also, the whole meeting with yahiko and co. destroys the timeline...ugh and he dont even find out about who cobtrolled the bloody misst.


And two last things. people always ask why timelines are important. Ill tell you why. A cohesive and structuralized timeline in a story that warrants wone proves and demonstrates the authkrs investment and love in a story. How do i know this? Because i have a hobby for writing stories and im ibvolved in several forums where people write stories and something you do when you love your own story is you develop and construcg your world, that includes the history (timeline). When you blatantly go against this, it shows you lost interest in in something you want other people to have interest in. Hypocrisy much? Certainly something i wont respect.,And second thing, some of you are gonna tell me to wait...no. kishi has had the last six chapters to explain and only one of them had a good filling of answers. But whatever, i gues we'll never find out how spiral zetsu died...or how madara damn spurred yahiko to start akatsuki when he was the most adamant about refusing obito..but whatever.

also sorry for the typos and what not...writing this on my phone


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 24, 2012)

exacly how i feel


----------



## NW (Oct 24, 2012)

Do all chapters have to be uber epicly amazing super plot advancing chapters? 

And what inconsistensies? It's fine.

And he didn't summon Kurama over Rin's grave.

We'll get answers to the mask change soon enough.


----------



## Rika24 (Oct 24, 2012)

daschysta said:


> The flashback stressed that Kakashi and Obito would have some sort of power, figurative or literal if they fought together. If anyone is smart enough to do such a thing it would be Kakashi, and it would be a big enough boost to make his victory plausible. The other possibility is if Kakashi could Hinge a Kage Bunshin, Kamui it and have it lying like a sleeper agent in tobi's dimension, or he could generally find a way to use his own Kamui to assail Tobi in the other dimension. There are more possibilities than people are giving Kakashi credit for. He has unique tools, Kishi can make a Kakashi victory work, he isn't that outmatched other than Tobi's superior variation of Kamui. Finally the year of Kakashi is culminating. It's been a long tough road. Even if Kakashi holds his own and fights to a draw before TNJing Tobi it is a really good feat. Inertia points to a Kakashi victory though.



i think that was more of a hint that Kakashi will somehow get Obito on his side again and they'll help take Madara down.



Hydro Spiral said:


> Link removed
> 
> Anyone else feel like Obito wanting to be Hokage is totally forced?
> 
> Where was this during Gaiden?



yeah, i thin it was just Kishi trying force Obito = Naruto down our throats (like we didn't already notice before)



ShadeX23 said:


> Also, what happened to Spiral Zetsu? Y'know, the guy that seemed to have an identical personality to that of Tobi before claiming to be Madara, the guy who encased Obito and who had the same face as the mask Tobi first wore.. I mean, it's not a big deal, but I think it would have been nice to know where he went to, since they took the trouble of introducing him as a character. Also, while we're on the topic, why did Obito massacre the Uchiha? Are you telling me that Rin's life, the life of the girl who friend-zoned you, is more important that the life of your FAMILY!?
> 
> And don't get me wrong: I actually think Obito's fall to darkness was done well.. up to this point. Right now, in this single issue, the plotholes have piled up so much that I can't take it seriously any more. And I never thought I would honestly say that. I mean, this is honestly the first time I've ever complained about plot holes, but it's just bad writing.
> 
> Also, by the sound of it, it seems like Kakashi and Obito are going to get straight to the fight next issue, rather than have Kakashi explain, y'know, why he ran his chidori through Rin's chest and pretty much set in motion every bad thing in the manga. Oh well.



i'm thinking that Tobi was actually just the swirl-Zetsu, he then ended up getting killed along with Deidara. with Tobi dead Obito stepped in again



Turrin said:


> My thoughts on the recent chapter of Naruto, tell me what you think:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]nGUbT30J1jQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



i think Obito would have attacked Konoha for the Kyuubi even if he hadn't heard Kakashi say it (he has to collect the Bijuu for his plan after all). if anything it just made Obito act sooner.



Ryuzaki said:


> Fuck you Turrin, stop hating on Kakashi, even if it's the truth
> 
> I have to agree with you about the parallel between Naruto/Yahiko and Sasuke/Nagato. I am hoping to see Kakashi defeat Obito because he's always been looked down upon and hasn't had a proper fight since like early Part 2 or even Part 1 against Zabuza. Although, I'm still puzzled too, as to how he's going to defeat Obito, because it took the four of them last time to just get a single hit on Obito. As a result, it should technically be exponentially difficult for Kakashi to actually land a hit on Obito, but perhaps them facing off and beating the shit out of each other is exactly what this manga needs. I do agree that if Kakashi defeats Obito on his own, that he's easily going to be one of the strongest characters in the manga and that's how I always thought Kishimoto envisioned him (e.g. as a replacement for Hiruzen).
> 
> ...



exactly, now is the time for Kakashi to finally live up to all the hype he's gotten (it's been a LONG time coming after all)


----------



## Escargon (Oct 24, 2012)

Hehe, Obito picked up the flowers Kakashi gave to Rin and threw it over her grave.

That thing itself makes me forgive about timelines.


----------



## NW (Oct 24, 2012)

^ Yeah, that was pretty funny.

"Don't you disgrace Rin's grave with your words, bitch! "


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 24, 2012)

Never read Seinen Manga (for adults). They usually spend a lot of time with rather unimportant stuff. But in every manga there are chapters which focus on something different than the main story...


----------



## Rios (Oct 24, 2012)

I
dont
want
to see
unimportant flashbacks
within
unimportant flashbacks

I dont care if they'll talk about shit or not, just stop showing me kid Obito flashbacks, its evident we arent gonna get a single thing from them(wihch isnt creepy)


----------



## SacredX (Oct 24, 2012)

MonkeyDNaruto said:


> Ok..im not sure if i was the only one who felt duped by this chapter but let me just say that i believe this chapter was pointless. it was complete and utter garbage. tell me, what sig ificant question was answered? you know whats actually funny though...MORE questions have been raised...such as how spiral zetsu went away and why obito went to a new mask.  I dont underatand why did kishi cut this flashbakc short when it needed to be long yet he puts flashbacks like kabuto unnecessarily long.



Agreed for the most part.  I wasn't expecting the flashback to end this early, but it's weird how he gave us new questions to end with.  Those will probably be answered in the next string of flashbacks, however it is a little irking.




> moreover, there were damn plot holes and tineline inconsistencies. First of all, did i see that right with obito summoning the kyuubi over rin's grave? because iirc obito summoned the kyuubi in a different place during kushknas flashback. Also, the whole meeting with yahiko and co. destroys the timeline...ugh and he dont even find out about who cobtrolled the bloody misst.



I'm doubting he summoned it right then and there as you can see it's day in that picture yet he summons the beast at night.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 24, 2012)

The reason for the unimportant flashbacks is because the average reader is not a Narutomental like we are.  In other words, they are catching up to the story and don't have every little detail about the series stored in their brains like we do.


----------



## Mephissto (Oct 24, 2012)

The thing I truly wonder is why every damn chapter people scream plothole etc. Just because the flashback is over for now doesn't mean that there isn't more to come. Just have a little bit of patience. The manga didn't end with this chapter you know.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Oct 24, 2012)

You average Naruto fan is casual and they don't reread chapters all the time and have all this stuff memorized. Its the confirm everything for the normal casual Naruto fans.


----------



## AlphaReaver (Oct 24, 2012)

This chapter was gahbage. Thank god we had a strong One Piece this week.

This shit was cut short, felt rushed & copypasted some garbage :/


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 24, 2012)

No Worries said:


> What would that have to do with Gaiden?
> 
> The Hokage thing didn't have a place there.


I just feel as though something like that (a major goal/dream of his) should've been in his introduction :T


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 24, 2012)

Kishimoto probably cut the chapter short because it was the end of the volume
We'll be back to it in time


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 24, 2012)

*Yeah...take that break next week Kishi*

....and better start cooking shit up how you gonna solve this Obito shitfest again 

Obito, the mastermind, the one fooled Minato, Itachi & Nagato. Basically the entire shinobi world. And all because "Rin died" and thus he "feels nothing more for this world"

Yet he never questioned WHY Kakashi stabbed Rin, the reason why she died? 


But lets move on. Since Obito's mask is gone and Kakashis is his opponent now (aka Obito is gonna die soon) I'm giving Kishi 10 chapters max to explain this all.

Let sum up shall we:

- "I encouraged Yahiko to create Akatsuki" except this bad-ass mofo saw trough your bullshit from day one. Contradicting yourself much here Kishi
- Bloody Mist Era. Yagura was said to be manipulated and Ao saw trough the genjutsu. Yet when Tobi kills Kiri Jounin, Bloody Mist Era is already in effect. 
- Why on earth the need to attack Konoha?? I know this dickhead is pretending to be Madara, but now he took over Madara's grudge vs Konoha also?
- Danzo & Tobi appereantly know each other from the Uchiha Massacre?


----------



## ninjaneko (Oct 24, 2012)

It was meh. Just more filling in of teh exposition, none of it besides the Hashi's dragon being really new or interesting. I guess it's necessary, but not worth making a special point to read by itself.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 24, 2012)

I like how he supposedly didn't give a damn about Kakashi, back then or right before this "fight".

Now all of a sudden the purpose of his life is to have a final fight with Kakashi.


----------



## Rosi (Oct 24, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I like how he supposedly didn't give a damn about Kakashi, back then or right before this "fight".
> 
> Now all of a sudden the purpose of his life is to have a final fight with Kakashi.



That's the funniest thing. So much for "I don't care" 
Found this on tumblr: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Obito:* “I will prove to you that I do not care about you or the world by fighting you one-on-one! And I will not use back-up, nor will I use my one-hit kill techniques or really anything that would end the match in an efficient manner that would prove that I had no emotional attachment to you…which I obviously don’t! This is our final battle!!!…And there is no emotion involved at all…I swear…cross my heart and hope to die…”


 lollol
It's either Kishi is smoking something HARD, or Obito is the king of contradictions


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 24, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I like how he supposedly didn't give a damn about Kakashi, back then or right before this "fight".
> 
> Now all of a sudden the purpose of his life is to have a final fight with Kakashi.


sense, it makes no one.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 24, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> sense, it makes no one.



It made No One, which was Tobi.

Then as soon as No One died, so did sense. 

Why, Kishi, why...


----------



## ovanz (Oct 24, 2012)

Well look the positive side, it would had been worst if it was because "you let Ron die"


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 24, 2012)

Kishi is probably taking the break to reflect on his plotholes and buy some pretty hard cement to fix them


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 24, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Well look the positive side, it would had been worst if it was because "you let Ron die"






*Spoiler*: __ 






Naw.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 24, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> It made No One, which was Tobi.
> 
> Then as soon as No One died, so did sense.
> 
> Why, Kishi, why...


now this makes sense .


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 24, 2012)

ovanz said:


> Well look the positive side, it would had been worst if it was because "you let Ron die"


Ron, no.


----------



## KLNTIME (Oct 24, 2012)

Never ceases to amaze me how many people give Kishi a pass on what has become a big problem.  If like most people (I would assume) you have followed Naruto from the beginning, then you no doubt would be almost pulling your hair out when it came to how Kishi's writting has become so inconsistent and drawn out since early Naruto.

I am so sick of hearing "wait till Kishi pulls everything together then comment". That time has come and gone (on several occasions he had a chance to clean up things) and it has only become more segmented. 

I have alot of time invested into reading and watching the Naruto series, and as a fan it saddens me to see Kishi diminish for whatever reason (money popularity etc.), but any "LONGTIME NARUTO FAN" who has followed from the beginning can be hard pressed but to admit Kishi is doing nothing more than drawing out Naruto for as long as possible.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 24, 2012)

MonkeyDNaruto said:


> Ok..im not sure if i was the only one who felt duped by this chapter but let me just say that i believe this chapter was pointless. it was complete and utter garbage. tell me, what sig ificant question was answered? you know whats actually funny though...MORE questions have been raised...such as how spiral zetsu went away and why obito went to a new mask.  I dont underatand why did kishi cut this flashbakc short when it needed to be long yet he puts flashbacks like kabuto unnecessarily long.
> 
> 
> moreover, there were damn plot holes and tineline inconsistencies. First of all, did i see that right with obito summoning the kyuubi over rin's grave? because iirc obito summoned the kyuubi in a different place during kushknas flashback. Also, the whole meeting with yahiko and co. destroys the timeline...ugh and he dont even find out about who cobtrolled the bloody misst.
> ...


obito did not summon the kyuubi on rins grave it was just two panels next to each other look one was day and the other night. the flashback was short but i think it will continue at some point


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Oct 24, 2012)

I wonder if the Japanese fans are aware/angsty about what is going on.


----------



## MonkeyDNaruto (Oct 24, 2012)

> Do all chapters have to be uber epicly amazing super plot advancing chapters?
> 
> And what inconsistensies? It's fine.
> 
> ...



Well first of all, no, not saying things need to be epic. I'm just saying I'd rather not have filler. I'd rather not have rehash. I'd rather not spend a week of waiting to get reconfirmed nonsense. Also, I stand corrected, I interpreted that page wrong, he didn't summon the kyubbi over Rin's grave. But I just find it peculiar how Kishi can spend two chapters on poop and Rocky training but can't spend two chapters on serious stuff like How Obito first interacted with Kisame, how the Bloody Mist began, how spiral Zetsu "died", why he changes masks, etc. You have to understand that this is Obito's flashback. The only other flashbacks or explanations we can have are Kakashi telling Obito the truth behind Rin's death and Madara giving his flashback/explanation about how everything's been a lie or whatever the hell he's gonna say (this is probably gonna include how Nagato was given the Rinnegan without noticing). But Obito's flashback segment is damn done, and if it's not, I see no reason why Kishi cut it off now unless the volume was ending or some crap (which still is a stupid reason).

Oh...and why did you change your username? 



> I
> dont
> want
> to see
> ...



Yes. Yes. Yes. These useless inception flashbacks can be replaced with...you know...answers 




> Agreed for the most part. I wasn't expecting the flashback to end this early, but it's weird how he gave us new questions to end with. Those will probably be answered in the next string of flashbacks, however it is a little irking.



Exactly, it's like we never feel relieved, we always get new questions. And this can be a good thing if used correctly...but this has been going on forever.




> I'm doubting he summoned it right then and there as you can see it's day in that picture yet he summons the beast at night.



Yea thanks, I read it over again and I realized I read it wrong. It just a transition panel that messed me up.




> This chapter was gahbage. Thank god we had a strong One Piece this week.
> 
> This shit was cut short, felt rushed & copypasted some garbage :/



Exactly my feelings. 




> Kishimoto probably cut the chapter short because it was the end of the volume
> We'll be back to it in time



Still a pretty stupid reason, but whatever, its kishi.




> Never ceases to amaze me how many people give Kishi a pass on what has become a big problem. If like most people (I would assume) you have followed Naruto from the beginning, then you no doubt would be almost pulling your hair out when it came to how Kishi's writting has become so inconsistent and drawn out since early Naruto.
> 
> I am so sick of hearing "wait till Kishi pulls everything together then comment". That time has come and gone (on several occasions he had a chance to clean up things) and it has only become more segmented.
> 
> I have alot of time invested into reading and watching the Naruto series, and as a fan it saddens me to see Kishi diminish for whatever reason (money popularity etc.), but any "LONGTIME NARUTO FAN" who has followed from the beginning can be hard pressed but to admit Kishi is doing nothing more than drawing out Naruto for as long as possible.



This should be framed and posted around the forum. Yes. Yes. Yes. And also, yes, I've followed Naruto from the beginning, to be exact, I stumbled upon it when I was a lot younger and they were on episode three of part 1 on Tsunami...damn those were the good old days.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwD9lEms79M&list=UUtgGNJD_1OkY25yOYAm7tnw&index=1&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]
Kingoflightning may be right to be a bit disappointed. I mean how the fuck DID Obito control the fox (unless Madara had him controlled before he was summoned)? How the fuck is Obito not blind (assuming Madara didn't give him transplants). It looks like we have to assume a lot of things if the flashbacks for this really are over.


----------



## HokageSensei (Oct 25, 2012)

I have a HUUUGE question.

How did ITACHI find him and get him to help him kill the clan. Where was that?

Oh yea, when Tobi showed his face to Kisame the first time to prove he was, "Madara" did Kisame see some teenager's face and was like, "Oh snaps, you ARE him." It doesn't make sense... I do wish these flashbacks will continue though, because there are a LOT of questions that needed to be answered. I wonder if Itachi knew the truth. And I wanna know how much was the real Madara involved in Tobi's moves, like was he being controlled for the most part?


----------



## HokageSensei (Oct 25, 2012)

This is a good video man! He's right, how the HELL did a teenager square off and hold his own against MINATO. MIN.AT.TO.

I would be cool if they say he inherited a shitload of Madara's powers by a poke to the head. i mean, if Itachi can transfer powers, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let this be the reason why Tobi was/is so strong.


----------



## HokageSensei (Oct 25, 2012)

Mephissto said:


> The thing I truly wonder is why every damn chapter people scream plothole etc. Just because the flashback is over for now doesn't mean that there isn't more to come. Just have a little bit of patience. The manga didn't end with this chapter you know.



Good point... There's a reason why we have NEW questions after this flashback. I damn sho know I do hahah


----------



## Klue (Oct 25, 2012)

Wonder how much time Obito has left in the manga. Will Kishi kill him off before the end of the year finale?


----------



## ninjaneko (Oct 25, 2012)

Rosi said:


> That's the funniest thing. So much for "I don't care"
> Found this on tumblr:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Not like it's anything new. This "I don't care but I really do" is no different than Sasuke... Or Sasori. Etc.


----------



## takL (Oct 25, 2012)

"i cant care less about this world thats why i jokingly attack my teacher's family and my village in vain and anihilate my own clan. i love rin thats why i defile her grave and dont even bring flowers" yeah right obito, petty ass. u and madara, just cast the tsukuyomi on each other and leave the world alone for gods sake.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Oct 25, 2012)

Dat HEART.


----------



## Frosch (Oct 25, 2012)

The thread that proves Kishi has been abducted by the fans has been deleted by the mods!

This just proves its the moderation team involved, spread the word before th-


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 27, 2012)

Obito kinda looks like he's about ready to get into a "Rock-papers-scissors-" battle with Kakashi on the last page.


----------

